# Milan-Cina: Robin Li esce allo scoperto! ''Interesse molto forte''



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.

Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.

*Carlo Festa (Sole 24 Ore): *Nelle prossime ore, o al massimo nei prossimi giorni, è attesa la documentazione contrattuale dell'offerta dei cinesi a Fininvest per rilevare il Milan. Questo passo è fondamentale: attraverso questa documentazione verranno svelate le identità dei 7 componenti della cordata e il loro peso finanziario. Ne dovrebbero comunque far parte Robin Li ed Evergrande.
L'offerta è di 650 milioni per il 70% del Milan, con un'opzione per acquistare il restante 30% nei prossimi 3 anni.
Fornita la documentazione, entro tempi ragionevoli, e comunque entro il termine dell'esclusiva, dovrebbe essere siglato l'accordo.

*China Daily:* un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2016)

Up


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2016)

Avrei preferito chiudessero a Giugno, ma vabbè.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2016)

Preliminare per metà giugno, così si dà il via già alla campagna acquisti e closing per metà luglio.. Ok ci siamo


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese che, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto *entro la prima metà luglio*”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


Il preliminare è una cosa ragà ed è fissato per metà giugno, il closing è la chiusura completa della trattativa..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2016)

Ma non aveva smentito fino a ieri secondo qualcuno? 
L'importante è che facciano mercato e si adoperino a rafforzare la squadra, per il closing va bene anche a Luglio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Preliminare per metà giugno, così si dà il via già alla campagna acquisti e closing per metà luglio.. Ok ci siamo



Esatto!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2016)

tanto senza europa league e senza preliminari di coppa italia come l'anno scorso direi che non c'è fretta

l'importante è chiudere non dopo i primi di luglio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> tanto senza europa league e senza preliminari di coppa italia come l'anno scorso direi che non c'è fretta
> 
> l'importante è chiudere non dopo i primi di luglio



bhe insomma. Il meglio che offre il mercato non si prende a Luglio.


----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2016)

Toglietevi dalla testa un mercato in stile master league di pes. Bisogna prima sistemare i propri uomini in società e non è detto vogliano spendere cifre astronomiche sul mercato.

Qua già si parte con l'hype a mille, chiaro che con queste aspettative poi rimaniate sempre delusi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto!!!



Qui parla di 4 consorzi, credo quelli che hai elencato tu ieri,
Campopiano di almeno 6, 
a chi credere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese che, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.



Ciao propriooooooooo


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2016)

I cinesi hanno soldi ed ambizione, ma di mezzo c'è Berlusconi, se non si ammorbidisce su alcune pretese illogiche non se ne farà nulla.


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese che, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.


Impossibile, ha smentito: lo ha detto Ravezzani.  Non esiste nessun Robin Li!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Toglietevi dalla testa un mercato in stile master league di pes. Bisogna prima sistemare i propri uomini in società e non è detto vogliano spendere cifre astronomiche sul mercato.
> 
> Qua già si parte con l'hype a mille, chiaro che con queste aspettative poi rimaniate sempre delusi



Cavolo , ma che cassandre 

Il Calcio è fantasia, mica vita reale, se non si sogna che si segue a fare?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (26 Maggio 2016)

Wow, certo che questo Robin Li ormai non può più tirarsi indietro, dopo quello che ha detto...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Toglietevi dalla testa un mercato in stile master league di pes. Bisogna prima sistemare i propri uomini in società e non è detto vogliano spendere cifre astronomiche sul mercato.
> 
> Qua già si parte con l'hype a mille, chiaro che con queste aspettative poi rimaniate sempre delusi


Parlando per me, infatti non mi aspetto chissà quali fenomeni all'inizio.
Mi basta una programmazione seria e giocatori funzionali al modulo e all'allenatore, e sarebbe già un enorme passo in avanti dopo anni di parametri zero e scambi con Preziosi con giocatori di basso valore presi senza criterio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi ma il CLOSING è un altra cosa rispetto alla firma del preliminare che permetterà ( quasi sicuramente ) a robin di operare ...

Non so se avete capito chi è ROBIN LI !!!! Altro che B di M


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese che, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.



Calma e gesso. Il momento clou sta per arrivare......


----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cavolo , ma che cassandre
> 
> Il Calcio è fantasia, mica vita reale, se non si sogna che si segue a fare?



Si ma io già vedo dei facepalm perchè si chiude a luglio invece che a giugno, cioè partiamo malissimo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Toglietevi dalla testa un mercato in stile master league di pes. Bisogna prima sistemare i propri uomini in società e non è detto vogliano spendere cifre astronomiche sul mercato.
> 
> Qua già si parte con l'hype a mille, chiaro che con queste aspettative poi rimaniate sempre delusi



Non chiediamo Ronaldo Messi bale o neymar.. Ma neanche l'elemosina dal Genoa. Siamo il Milan.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Si ma io già vedo dei facepalm perchè si chiude a luglio invece che a giugno, cioè partiamo malissimo



Sai com'è, i rinvii mica li faccio io.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese che, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.




Non ci credo molto, l'affidabile insider Giovanni Capuano solo ieri smentiva categoricamente l'interesse di Robin Li, io gli credo 

I tempi non mi sembrano così assurdi, se entro metà giugno si firma il preliminare è evidente che ci sarà una cogestione che dovrà gettare le basi della nuova stagione. 

Successe così anche l'anno scorso con Bee e Lucas, che imbastì alcune trattative insieme a Galliani.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Parlando per me, infatti non mi aspetto chissà quali fenomeni all'inizio.
> Mi basta una programmazione seria e giocatori funzionali al modulo e all'allenatore, e sarebbe già un enorme passo in avanti dopo anni di parametri zero e scambi con Preziosi con giocatori di basso valore presi senza criterio.



A me basterebbe non assistere più alle cene gianniniane ed ai teatrini del Condor, sarebbe già un segno di serietà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Ma guardate io solo che non ci sono i " siamo apposto così " o i " se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno " sarebbe già un bel
Po di bile in meno .


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2016)

ma io comunque almeno per il primo anno di cinesi non credo ci siano spese pazze

bisogna prima di tutti tenere quelli buoni della rosa, e costruire una squadra intorno a loro, e intendo bonaventura, antonelli, donnarumma, romagnoli, e anche altri

non è il caso di spendere a caso


----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sai com'è, i rinvii mica li faccio io.



Ma rinvii de che? Qua mi pare che tu e qualche altro lagnone state ad aspettare le notizie "negative" con trepidante attesa, a volte pure se non ci sono le tirate fuori


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese che, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.



Ok ricapitoliamo. 

C'è il governo cinese che ha dato ordine a questi grandi aziende di accollarsi il Milan.

C'è Li che è il "capo" cordata. A seguire

Hui Ka Yan--> presidente Evegrande, vicino a lui mettiamo Ma che non partecipa come " Alibaba" ma come "Evegrande" visto che è un azionista insieme a Hui Ka Yan.

He Xiangjian,--> Midea

Eric Xu--> Huawei

Direi che siamo a 4+1(contanto MA che non è attivo ma indiretto).

Ne mancano forse 1 visto che Campopiano parlava di almeno 6

Forse Li Hejun . E siamo a 5+1


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi dice CLOSING per metà luglio, ma già dopo il preliminare firmato a giugno inizieranno il mercato, su, non iniziamo con "rinvianoh! gomblottoh! e "teatrinoooh" perchè non mi pare il caso


----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non chiediamo Ronaldo Messi bale o neymar.. Ma neanche l'elemosina dal Genoa. Siamo il Milan.



E chi ha detto questo? Semplicemente se uno si aspetta 10, resterà deluso 9 volte su 10


----------



## TheZio (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese che, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.



Speriamo che si arrivi ad una chiusura veloce almeno del preliminare!
Se succede quello che deve succedere... voglio proprio vedere alcune facce


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese che, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.



Nulla di nuovo ( a parte le "scadenze"), quindi bene


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dice CLOSING per metà luglio, ma già dopo il preliminare firmato a giugno inizieranno il mercato, su, non iniziamo con "rinvianoh! gomblottoh! e "teatrinoooh" perchè non mi pare il caso



Non è per dire gombloddoh ma non sono sicuro di questo, nè tanto meno del ricambio al management. (sempre in mezzo alle due date)


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese che, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.



Il fatto che si chiuda a luglio piuttosto che a giugno è indifferente. Anche se non si partirà in quarta sin dal primo anno va bene lo stesso, preoccuparsi di una singola stagione quando c'è in palio il Futuro (con l'effe maiuscola) è fuori luogo. L'importante è che continuino ad arrivare conferme.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E chi ha detto questo? Semplicemente se uno si aspetta 10, resterà deluso 9 volte su 10



Mi pare tu l'abbia fatto.. Hai parlato di mercato da master league di pes o spese astronomiche, nessuno qui si aspetta questo, ma quanto meno un progetto serio con qualche giocatore mirato e qualcun'altro di più spessore internazionale da inserire, insomma..una squadra. Quindi perché frenare gli entusiasmi? Io me li tengo per intero, come detto da altri utenti mi basta anche non sentire più "siamo a posto così" "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno".


----------



## Petrecte (26 Maggio 2016)

A me interessa che si chiuda poi x management e mercato il tempo lo trovi .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok ricapitoliamo.
> 
> C'è il governo cinese che ha dato ordine a questi grandi aziende di accollarsi il Milan.
> 
> ...



Bingo!


----------



## marionep (26 Maggio 2016)

Faccio presente che Mansour acquistò il City ad agosto inoltrato e il fondo sovrano del Qatar chiuse per il PSG il 30 giugno. Magari si riuscisse a chiudere a luglio!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bingo!



Adesso forse l'unico timore è troppi galli in un pollaio...


----------



## robs91 (26 Maggio 2016)

Aspetto dichiarazioni ufficiali prima di festeggiare.Sti cinesi prima o poi dovranno farsi vivi..


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma rinvii de che? Qua mi pare che tu e qualche altro lagnone state ad aspettare le notizie "negative" con trepidante attesa, a volte pure se non ci sono le tirate fuori



Scusami, non mi lamenterò più e non esporrò più la mia opinione, così non ti do fastidio con le lagne.


----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusami, non mi lamenterò più e non esporrò più la mia opinione, così non ti do fastidio con le lagne.



Grazie


----------



## sballotello (26 Maggio 2016)

mi sembra molto fumoso.


----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi pare tu l'abbia fatto.. Hai parlato di mercato da master league di pes o spese astronomiche, nessuno qui si aspetta questo, ma quanto meno un progetto serio con qualche giocatore mirato e qualcun'altro di più spessore internazionale da inserire, insomma..una squadra. Quindi perché frenare gli entusiasmi? Io me li tengo per intero, come detto da altri utenti mi basta anche non sentire più "siamo a posto così" "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno".



Hai capito male. Con mercato da master league intendevo comprare subito tanti giocatori nuovi. La nuova proprietà sta arrivando ora, è inutile andare di fretta "perchè bisogna fare il mercato subito". Ci vuole tempo, ci sono tante altre cose da fare prima


----------



## ps18ps (26 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Faccio presente che Mansour acquistò il City ad agosto inoltrato e il fondo sovrano del Qatar chiuse per il PSG il 30 giugno. Magari si riuscisse a chiudere a luglio!



Bravissimo! Hai fatto bene a ricordarlo!


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi su Facebook ha trascritto la sua intervista a Porta a Porta.


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

I nomi alla fine sono quelli, chi più chi meno.
Entro un paio di settimane verranno allo scoperto e si comincerà a gettare le basi per il mercato, quest'anno come non mai ci saranno parecchi giocatori che lasceranno le big europee, considerando che soprattutto in Premiere c'è stata una rivoluzione totale sulle panchine delle squadre più ricche.
Tutto va come previsto, l'unico dubbio sarà riservato al ruolo di Galliani.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Maggio 2016)

Appena visto su Sky le 10 condizioni di Berlusconi.. Non ho letto tutto ma spiccava un "Milan Giovane e Italiano". 

Ma questi non erano la migliore informazione in Italia??


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha trascritto la sua intervista a Porta a Porta.



Sta strumentalizzando questa storia della cessione, pazzesco.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sta strumentalizzando questa storia della cessione, pazzesco.



una novità in effetti...mai fatto queste robe il silvio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese che, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.



*Quotate*


----------



## Elmajiko10 (26 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi il fatto che non ci siamo qualificati per l Europa league è un bene perché proprio quest anno si può fare delle spese pazze senza far play finanziario....


----------



## Sotiris (26 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> una novità in effetti...mai fatto queste robe il silvio



se leggete i commenti capite che è un genio, è arrivato al punto di conquistare le persone perché cede.
sta vendendo e viene idolatrato pure per questo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2016)

Servono investimenti per sviluppare il fatturato, non tanto in giocatori.
Il Real fattura 550 milioni , noi 160, non é che i cinesi possono pompare 2-300 milioni ogni anno per colmare il gap (e non possono neanche farlo). La cosa piú importante é sviluppare le politiche commerciali,costruire lo stadio, riportare la gente a vedere le partite allo stadio. 

I risultati poi vengono.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> se leggete i commenti capite che è un genio, è arrivato al punto di conquistare le persone perché cede.
> sta vendendo e viene idolatrato pure per questo.



più che genio è furbo come pochi...con questa cessione praticamente il 90% dei milanisti gli perdonerà anche la vergogna degli ultimi 5 anni....e lo vedranno come il salvatore della patria...


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2016)

vi dico come la vedo io in modo molto semplice sulla questione closing finale e mercato:

quando finisce il mercato,il 31 agosto? bene per me possono anche firmare il 1 settembre e non fare nessun mercato...non me ne frega nulla avanti con matri....abbiamo aspettato anni che succedesse posso anche aspettarne uno ulteriore....sta accadendo quello che sognamo da anni non so se ve ne rendete conto!!


(ho un po estremizzato il concetto ovviamente)


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Maggio 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Servono investimenti per sviluppare il fatturato, non tanto in giocatori.
> Il Real fattura 550 milioni , noi 160, non é che i cinesi possono pompare 2-300 milioni ogni anno per colmare il gap (e non possono neanche farlo). La cosa piú importante é sviluppare le politiche commerciali,costruire lo stadio, riportare la gente a vedere le partite allo stadio.
> 
> I risultati poi vengono.



questo sicuramente...ma il primo anno sarà fondamentale...serve rifondare una squadra morta e sepolta...servono tantissimi soldi e tantissima competenza per non buttarli...vediamo come sarà composto il nuovo cda


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Appena visto su Sky le 10 condizioni di Berlusconi..* Non ho letto tutto ma spiccava un "Milan Giovane e Italiano"*.
> 
> Ma questi non erano la migliore informazione in Italia??



Infatti nell'ottica di un Milan giovane ed Italiano il primo rinforzo del Milan Berlusconiano è il 30enne argentino Vangioni e
i rinnovi triennali ai trentenni Montolivo e Antonelli


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> questo sicuramente...ma il primo anno sarà fondamentale...serve rifondare una squadra morta e sepolta...servono tantissimi soldi e tantissima competenza per non buttarli...vediamo come sarà composto il nuovo cda



Bravo , soprattutto serve COMPETENZA .


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.



Ma come, aveva smentito ieri. Dov'è la smentita?


----------



## marionep (26 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Appena visto su Sky le 10 condizioni di Berlusconi.. Non ho letto tutto ma spiccava un "Milan Giovane e Italiano".
> 
> Ma questi non erano la migliore informazione in Italia??



Far passare i propri desideri per notizie è prerogativa degli organi di comunicazione di regime. Infatti...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma io comunque almeno per il primo anno di cinesi non credo ci siano spese pazze
> 
> bisogna prima di tutti tenere quelli buoni della rosa, e costruire una squadra intorno a loro, e intendo bonaventura, antonelli, donnarumma, romagnoli, e anche altri
> 
> non è il caso di spendere a caso



Già, peccato che qualcuno si aspetta veramente Neymar e Modric.


----------



## fra29 (26 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> se leggete i commenti capite che è un genio, è arrivato al punto di conquistare le persone perché cede.
> sta vendendo e viene idolatrato pure per questo.



Il dubbio che la trattativa stia subendo una "presunta" accelerazione per via delle elezioni è l'unica cosa per cui non riesco a godermi del tutto le belle notizie delle ultime 48 ore.
Ragioniamo un secondo: esce il video su Facebook dove dice "non vendo ai cinesi" e ogni suo post è subissato di commenti contro.
Il suo entourage (che probabilmente scrive ogni post) cambia strategia, deve passare l'idea che lui venda per il bene del Milan.
Elezioni il 5/6. Dopo potenzialmente può essere il classico "chi si è visto si è visto" (vedi Kakà).
Magari lui è davvero ancora convinto di spostare voti con il Milan. Dopo la pronosticatissima batosta elettorale siamo sicuri che non faccia saltare una trattativa che nella sua testa mai è esistita (questa era oltretutto la versione che mi avevano detto alcuni dell'ambiente FI che frequentano le famose cene di Silvio).
Diciamo che se non ci fossero Ste maledette amministrative starei già stappando.. Ora ho troppo paura di sbilanciarmi nonostante i numerosi dati oggettivi che spingono all'ottimismo. Purtroppo non abbiamo a che fare con una persona sana di mente.. Per chi dice "mica può perdere 90 milioni all'anno" ricordo solo che la signora Lario gli costa 4 milioni al mese...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi dico come la vedo io in modo molto semplice sulla questione closing finale e mercato:
> 
> quando finisce il mercato,il 31 agosto? bene per me possono anche firmare il 1 settembre e non fare nessun mercato...non me ne frega nulla avanti con matri....abbiamo aspettato anni che succedesse posso anche aspettarne uno ulteriore....sta accadendo quello che sognamo da anni non so se ve ne rendete conto!!
> 
> ...



Già senza questa proprietà marcia guadagni 10-15 punti almeno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già, peccato che qualcuno si aspetta veramente Neymar e Modric.



a me basta anche quello che hai tu come avatar, per rinascere servono giocatori con quel profilo la, non occorre prendere necessariamente giocatori affermati almeno non da subito, la squadra va costruita attraverso una programmazione


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> se leggete i commenti capite che è un genio, è arrivato al punto di conquistare le persone perché cede.
> sta vendendo e viene idolatrato pure per questo.



tutto quello che vuole basta che si leva dalle palle


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Il dubbio che la trattativa stia subendo una "presunta" accelerazione per via delle elezioni è l'unica cosa per cui non riesco a godermi del tutto le belle notizie delle ultime 48 ore.
> Ragioniamo un secondo: esce il video su Facebook dove dice "non vendo ai cinesi" e ogni suo post è subissato di commenti contro.
> Il suo entourage (che probabilmente scrive ogni post) cambia strategia, deve passare l'idea che lui venda per il bene del Milan.
> Elezioni il 5/6. Dopo potenzialmente può essere il classico "chi si è visto si è visto" (vedi Kakà).
> ...




This.
Questo è l'unico dubbio...ma stavolta voglio dare fiducia a Fininvest, perché sanno che se mandano a donne di facili costumi anche questa trattativa, possono salutare l'Oriente.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.




Video di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta.

http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-sul-milan-porta-porta-video-vt37052.html#post963852


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> una novità in effetti...mai fatto queste robe il silvio



Non hai afferrato...leggi il post sopra.


----------



## Devil (26 Maggio 2016)

Non me ne frega nulla se viene idolatrato e non me ne frega nulla del mercato. L'unica cosa importante a questo punto è la cessione, senza di quella il Milan non ha futuro, tutto il resto passa in secondo piano


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me basta anche quello che hai tu come avatar, per rinascere servono giocatori con quel profilo la, non occorre prendere necessariamente giocatori affermati almeno non da subito, la squadra va costruita attraverso una programmazione



Magari Leandro! 
Ma sì, è chiaro che la rinascita sarà graduale. Ovviamente se ci sono occasioni per prendere campioni a basso costo (vedi Tévez a 12 milioni alla Juve) devi tentare.


----------



## Louis Van Hege (26 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi dico come la vedo io in modo molto semplice sulla questione closing finale e mercato:
> 
> quando finisce il mercato,il 31 agosto? bene per me possono anche firmare il 1 settembre e non fare nessun mercato...non me ne frega nulla avanti con matri....abbiamo aspettato anni che succedesse posso anche aspettarne uno ulteriore....sta accadendo quello che sognamo da anni non so se ve ne rendete conto!!
> 
> ...



Quoto.
Nessuna notte è tanto lunga dal permettere al sole di sorgere.
Ci siamo prima succede meglio è ma se il 1 settembre si firma sono disponibile ad aspettare ancora qualche mese.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Il dubbio che la trattativa stia subendo una "presunta" accelerazione per via delle elezioni è l'unica cosa per cui non riesco a godermi del tutto le belle notizie delle ultime 48 ore.
> Ragioniamo un secondo: esce il video su Facebook dove dice "non vendo ai cinesi" e ogni suo post è subissato di commenti contro.
> Il suo entourage (che probabilmente scrive ogni post) cambia strategia, deve passare l'idea che lui venda per il bene del Milan.
> Elezioni il 5/6. Dopo potenzialmente può essere il classico "chi si è visto si è visto" (vedi Kakà).
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

A me del perché venda e come vende frega men che meno ... Importante che si tolga dalle balle il prima possibile . 
Faccia la figura del salvatore , quello che vuole basta che SE NE VADA .


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.



Robin Li capocordata..

Me lo sentivo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Il dubbio che la trattativa stia subendo una "presunta" accelerazione per via delle elezioni è l'unica cosa per cui non riesco a godermi del tutto le belle notizie delle ultime 48 ore.
> Ragioniamo un secondo: esce il video su Facebook dove dice "non vendo ai cinesi" e ogni suo post è subissato di commenti contro.
> Il suo entourage (che probabilmente scrive ogni post) cambia strategia, deve passare l'idea che lui venda per il bene del Milan.
> Elezioni il 5/6. Dopo potenzialmente può essere il classico "chi si è visto si è visto" (vedi Kakà).
> ...



Ho la tua stessa paura.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2016)

*Carlo Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Nelle prossime ore, o al massimo nei prossimi giorni, è attesa la documentazione contrattuale dell'offerta dei cinesi a Fininvest per rilevare il Milan. Questo passo è fondamentale: attraverso questa documentazione verranno svelate le identità dei 7 componenti della cordata e il loro peso finanziario. Ne dovrebbero comunque far parte Robin Li ed Evergrande.
L'offerta è di 650 milioni per il 70% del Milan, con un'opzione per acquistare il restante 30% nei prossimi 3 anni.
Fornita la documentazione, entro tempi ragionevoli, e comunque entro il termine dell'esclusiva, dovrebbe essere siglato l'accordo.
*


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi si farà da parte nel giro di poche settimane, batosta o non batosta elettorale, basta parallelismi con la politica e le televisioni, meglio finire in mani cinesi che rimanere immischiati tutte le volte nelle vicende di Casa Belluscone.
Secondo voi la stampa italiana andrà a ficcare il naso in ciò che fanno o non fanno i cinesi a casa loro? probabilmente spareranno continuamente a salve senza beccarci mai, qui si è entrati nella trattativa solamente grazie a Galatioto e per alcuni versi Campopiano che ha messo in piedi una trattativa che poi si è rivelata coerente con le sue soffiate.
Ciò che dà più fastidio è essere stati usati da Berlusconi come mezzo migliore per la sua carriera politica, ci ha reso grandi e poi ci ha affossati, al giorno d'oggi o fai il politico o fai il presidente di calcio, entrambe le cose un 80 enne non può più fare e nemmeno ricevere.
Il Milan dovrà tornare ad essere un club di calcio di alto livello, non un mezzo qualsiasi per farsi le campagne elettorali o per affari sotto banco durante il calciomercato, questo viene prima di qualsiasi grande acquisto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

*China Daily: un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Nelle prossime ore, o al massimo nei prossimi giorni, è attesa la documentazione contrattuale dell'offerta dei cinesi a Fininvest per rilevare il Milan. Questo passo è fondamentale: attraverso questa documentazione verranno svelate le identità dei 7 componenti della cordata e il loro peso finanziario. Ne dovrebbero comunque far parte Robin Li ed Evergrande.
> L'offerta è di 650 milioni per il 70% del Milan, con un'opzione per acquistare il restante 30% nei prossimi 3 anni.
> Fornita la documentazione, entro tempi ragionevoli, e comunque entro il termine dell'esclusiva, dovrebbe essere siglato l'accordo.
> *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily: un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno. *



Metto in ghiaccio la boccia


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Nelle prossime ore, o al massimo nei prossimi giorni, è attesa la documentazione contrattuale dell'offerta dei cinesi a Fininvest per rilevare il Milan. Questo passo è fondamentale: attraverso questa documentazione verranno svelate le identità dei 7 componenti della cordata e il loro peso finanziario. Ne dovrebbero comunque far parte Robin Li ed Evergrande.
> L'offerta è di 650 milioni per il 70% del Milan, con un'opzione per acquistare il restante 30% nei prossimi 3 anni.
> Fornita la documentazione, entro tempi ragionevoli, e comunque entro il termine dell'esclusiva, dovrebbe essere siglato l'accordo.
> *



650 mln per il 70%????? mi sembrano lontane come cifre da quelle di Campopiano.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 650 mln per il 70%????? mi sembrano lontane come cifre da quelle di Campopiano.


Mi sa che intende compresi i 200 milioni di debiti.. Forse boh..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Nelle prossime ore, o al massimo nei prossimi giorni, è attesa la documentazione contrattuale dell'offerta dei cinesi a Fininvest per rilevare il Milan. Questo passo è fondamentale: attraverso questa documentazione verranno svelate le identità dei 7 componenti della cordata e il loro peso finanziario. Ne dovrebbero comunque far parte Robin Li ed Evergrande.
> L'offerta è di 650 milioni per il 70% del Milan, con un'opzione per acquistare il restante 30% nei prossimi 3 anni.
> Fornita la documentazione, entro tempi ragionevoli, e comunque entro il termine dell'esclusiva, dovrebbe essere siglato l'accordo.
> *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily: un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno. *



*Quotate*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Nelle prossime ore, o al massimo nei prossimi giorni, è attesa la documentazione contrattuale dell'offerta dei cinesi a Fininvest per rilevare il Milan. Questo passo è fondamentale: attraverso questa documentazione verranno svelate le identità dei 7 componenti della cordata e il loro peso finanziario. Ne dovrebbero comunque far parte Robin Li ed Evergrande.
> L'offerta è di 650 milioni per il 70% del Milan, con un'opzione per acquistare il restante 30% nei prossimi 3 anni.
> Fornita la documentazione, entro tempi ragionevoli, e comunque entro il termine dell'esclusiva, dovrebbe essere siglato l'accordo.
> *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily: un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno. *



E Berlusconi ieri dice che mi vogliono per altri tre anni.. direi 1+1
Secondo me si sta discutendo quanto "potere" potrà avere Berlusconi in questi 3 anni.. magari i cinesi vogliono lui presidente onorario e basta mentre il nano vorrebbe avere qualcosa di più..


----------



## mabadi (26 Maggio 2016)

Chi può mettere insieme Robin Li e Jack Ma?
Solo una persona che è colui che si compra veramente il milan.............


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2016)

probabilmente l'idea era di prendere subito il 70 e entro un anno max il 30...ma silvio vuole restare presidente onorario con qualcosa di minimamente concreto in mano per almeno 2/3 anni e quindi gli lasciano il 30 per quella durata...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily: un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno. *



Dai daiiiiii sto per piangere !!!!


----------



## danjr (26 Maggio 2016)

Ho appena sentito su Sky qualcosa di abominevole: Peppone di Stefano ha detto che i cinesi sono rimasti irritati dall'intervista di ieri e tra i vincoli di Berlusconi ci sarebbe anche un Milan tutto giovane italiano. Peccato che, per chi ha sentito l'intervista, quella fosse solo l'alternativa senza cinesi. Non posso dire che siano incompetenti a Sky, perciò dico che hanno interesse a minimizzare ogni cosa succeda al Milan (a parte quando si tratta di miticizzare gli acquisti tipo Matri)


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> probabilmente l'idea era di prendere subito il 70 e entro un anno max il 30...ma silvio vuole restare presidente onorario con qualcosa di minimamente concreto in mano per almeno 2/3 anni e quindi gli lasciano il 30 per quella durata...



Mettetevi in testa che oramai Berluscone non c'entra più nulla , le carte sono state fatte ... Il dado è tratto , oramai siamo ai dettagli e i cinesi imporranno al nano la loro decisione .
Secondo te questi ( cinesi e Finivest ) cambiamo un accordo da 700 milioni di euro per i capricci di un 80enne .


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito su Sky qualcosa di abominevole: Peppone di Stefano ha detto che i cinesi sono rimasti irritati dall'intervista di ieri e tra i vincoli di Berlusconi ci sarebbe anche un Milan tutto giovane italiano. Peccato che, per chi ha sentito l'intervista, quella fosse solo l'alternativa senza cinesi. Non posso dire che siano incompetenti a Sky, perciò dico che hanno interesse a minimizzare ogni cosa succeda al Milan (a parte quando si tratta di miticizzare gli acquisti tipo Matri)



Ma infatti hahahhaa non ha capito nulla . ODIO SKYSPORTJUVE24


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Maggio 2016)

Voglio la cessione in primis per prendermi denunce da Di Stefano e Ravezzani....quest'ultimo soprattutto, che poveretto


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Chi può mettere insieme Robin Li e Jack Ma?
> Solo una persona che è colui che si compra veramente il milan.............



Qualcuno di molto potente, ovvio.
Singolarmente in pochi riuscirebbero ad investire e a comprarsi interamente il Milan senza battere ciglio, non è mica l'Aston Villa e nemmeno l'Inter.
Ci poteva andare molto peggio, invece ci sta andando incredibilmente di c_fortuna.
La Cina, in generale, sta facendo un'affare pazzesco e noi siamo i primi, questo mi porta a pensare che il Milan è stato il primo grande club italiano in cui stranieri hanno investito pesantemente, lasciate stare i Pallotta o i Thohir che in confronto sono robetta.
Il Milan poteva e doveva essere l'unico club ad avere una sorte del genere, troppo grande e troppo importante per fallire continuamente, troppo potente per finire nelle mani del Thohir di turno senza soldi.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Maggio 2016)

Però non capisco una cosa..lascerebbero rimanere Berlusconi tre anni???
O parlano di presidente onorario??


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Però non capisco una cosa..lascerebbero rimanere Berlusconi tre anni???
> O parlano di presidente onorario??



Secondo me lo lasciano come presidente onorario, poi magari lui fa passare che lo lasciano presidente operativo per uscirne bene e prendersi meriti altrui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily: un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno. *



Che piaga 'sto Berlusconi.... altri tre anni di presidenza esecutiva sarebbero terrificanti, metterebbe il caos su ogni cosa.

Vediamo cosa succede, io continuo a ritenere impossibile che chi compri il 70% accetti una roba del genere, soprattutto conoscendo l'invadenza del personaggio.
Credo sarà presidente onorario ma lui vuole intortare il popolino con la parola "presidente".


----------



## Love (26 Maggio 2016)

mado speriamo bene...certo è che se ci comprano i cinesi e rimane galliani a fare il mercato stiamo punto e daccapo...


----------



## marionep (26 Maggio 2016)

Quelli che stanno ringraziando Berlusconi per quest'atto di magnanimità, si ricordino che senza l'intervento della guardia di finanza l'anno scorso, gli sarebbe riuscita l'operazione di rientro di capitali tramite la testa di legno Bee, Dana e lo studio di Lugano, il che avrebbe significato la morte del club (immaginiamoci come si sarebbe potuto vendere il club in futuro da parte di una persona giuridica nemmeno esistente). Altro che ringraziamenti, se ne vada, e senza fiatare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Nelle prossime ore, o al massimo nei prossimi giorni, è attesa la documentazione contrattuale dell'offerta dei cinesi a Fininvest per rilevare il Milan. Questo passo è fondamentale: attraverso questa documentazione verranno svelate le identità dei 7 componenti della cordata e il loro peso finanziario. Ne dovrebbero comunque far parte Robin Li ed Evergrande.
> L'offerta è di 650 milioni per il 70% del Milan, con un'opzione per acquistare il restante 30% nei prossimi 3 anni.
> Fornita la documentazione, entro tempi ragionevoli, e comunque entro il termine dell'esclusiva, dovrebbe essere siglato l'accordo.
> *





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che piaga 'sto Berlusconi.... altri tre anni di presidenza esecutiva sarebbero terrificanti, metterebbe il caos su ogni cosa.
> 
> Vediamo cosa succede, io continuo a ritenere impossibile che chi compri il 70% accetti una roba del genere, soprattutto conoscendo l'invadenza del personaggio.
> Credo sarà presidente onorario ma lui vuole intortare il popolino con la parola "presidente".



Rimane onorario, tranquillo  di esecutivo ci sarà solo il 70% cinese, com'è ovvio che sia.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Berlusconi si farà da parte nel giro di poche settimane, batosta o non batosta elettorale, basta parallelismi con la politica e le televisioni, meglio finire in mani cinesi che rimanere immischiati tutte le volte nelle vicende di Casa Belluscone.
> Secondo voi la stampa italiana andrà a ficcare il naso in ciò che fanno o non fanno i cinesi a casa loro? probabilmente spareranno continuamente a salve senza beccarci mai.



Occhio ai giocatori ancorati alla vecchia (?) dirigenza, come Montolivo. Proprio per questo motivo spero lo mandino via.


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily: un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno. *



Io sono più ottimista anche se c'è sempre dietro Berlusconi a tutto ciò e mi vengono i soliti dubbi


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Voglio la cessione in primis per prendermi denunce da Di Stefano e Ravezzani....quest'ultimo soprattutto, che poveretto



Di Stefano e Fedele in particolare sono da bombardare di insulti.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily: un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno. *



Non ho capito se stanno semplicemente rilanciando le notizie nostrane oppure sono fonti personali....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se stanno semplicemente rilanciando le notizie nostrane oppure sono fonti personali....


"Una fonte vicina le negoziazioni".. Non penso si riferiscano qui in Italia


----------



## Casnop (26 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Preliminare per metà giugno, così si dà il via già alla campagna acquisti e closing per metà luglio.. Ok ci siamo


Proprio così. Preliminare entro la metà di giugno, trasferimento dei fondi e girata delle azioni entro il mese successivo. Operatività immediata in modalità di cogestione prima del closing.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Quelli che stanno ringraziando Berlusconi per quest'atto di magnanimità, si ricordino che senza l'intervento della guardia di finanza l'anno scorso, gli sarebbe riuscita l'operazione di rientro di capitali tramite la testa di legno Bee, Dana e lo studio di Lugano, il che avrebbe significato la morte del club (immaginiamoci come si sarebbe potuto vendere il club in futuro da parte di una persona giuridica nemmeno esistente). Altro che ringraziamenti, se ne vada, e senza fiatare.



-


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> "Una fonte vicina le negoziazioni".. Non penso si riferiscano qui in Italia



Perfetto..non ci avevo fatto caso. A questo punto se si sbilanciano pure lì, di che parliamo?


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Nelle prossime ore, o al massimo nei prossimi giorni, è attesa la documentazione contrattuale dell'offerta dei cinesi a Fininvest per rilevare il Milan. Questo passo è fondamentale: attraverso questa documentazione verranno svelate le identità dei 7 componenti della cordata e il loro peso finanziario. Ne dovrebbero comunque far parte Robin Li ed Evergrande.
> L'offerta è di 650 milioni per il 70% del Milan, con un'opzione per acquistare il restante 30% nei prossimi 3 anni.
> Fornita la documentazione, entro tempi ragionevoli, e comunque entro il termine dell'esclusiva, dovrebbe essere siglato l'accordo.
> *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily: un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno. *




up


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2016)

ot: tra poco silviettino dovrebbe essere in tv su rai2....ma non credo parlera di milan stavolta


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ot: tra poco silviettino dovrebbe essere in tv su rai2....ma non credo parlera di milan stavolta



Basta , ma sta su ogni TV ... Non ne posso già più .


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*




MeRCATO GIA' IN PROGRAMMAZIONE


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*



AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*



Godo di brutto


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*



Curioso di sapere (intendo proprio nome e cognome) chi sarà ad occuparsi di mercato. Ad oggi le voci sono per l'appunto solo voci e i pochi fatti (rinnovo di Montolivo) sembrano essere ancora frutto della mente diabolica di Galliani.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*



Io sono curioso di sapere chi lo sta facendo questo mercato in programmazione...


----------



## sballotello (26 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io sono curioso di sapere chi lo sta facendo questo mercato in programmazione...



pure io


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io sono curioso di sapere chi lo sta facendo questo mercato in programmazione...



Infatti questa cosa non mi rende così contento..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2016)

Bene i cinque che lasciano a casa...
Boa balo Menez Abbiati Diego Lopez 

L importante sono quattro cinque acquisti di peso..


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*



Ibra is coming.


----------



## Crox93 (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*



Mercato già in programmazione? Ottima notizia se non riguarda Galliani.
Comunque spero davvero vada tutto bene,sarei già immensamente felice che si chiuda la vendita


----------



## marcokaka (26 Maggio 2016)

A fronte di queste news (che comunque non rappresentano nulla fino a che non verrà messo tutto nero su bianco) immagino i rosicamenti degli juventini e degli interisti che sperano con tutto il cuore di non dover prenotare presto delle visite dall'epatologo per curare il fegato !!! 

[MENTION=2384]marcokaka[/MENTION] quota le news che commenti


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Nelle prossime ore, o al massimo nei prossimi giorni, è attesa la documentazione contrattuale dell'offerta dei cinesi a Fininvest per rilevare il Milan. Questo passo è fondamentale: attraverso questa documentazione verranno svelate le identità dei 7 componenti della cordata e il loro peso finanziario. Ne dovrebbero comunque far parte Robin Li ed Evergrande.
> L'offerta è di 650 milioni per il 70% del Milan, con un'opzione per acquistare il restante 30% nei prossimi 3 anni.
> Fornita la documentazione, entro tempi ragionevoli, e comunque entro il termine dell'esclusiva, dovrebbe essere siglato l'accordo.
> *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily: un gruppo di investitori cinesi è vicinissimo all'acquisto del controllo del 70% dei giganti dell'AC Milan, ed è in discussione anche la vendita futura del restante 30%. A riferirlo è una fonte vicina alle negoziazioni. Secondo la fonte Berlusconi rimarrà presidente per altre 2-3 stagioni prima che il restante 30% venga acquistato dai cinesi. Questa parte dell'accordo è ancora in discussione tra le parti. Se tutto va per il verso giusto, un accordo finale verrà raggiunto tra il 15 e il 20 giugno. *




.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> A fronte di queste news (che comunque non rappresentano nulla fino a che non verrà messo tutto nero su bianco) immagino i rosicamenti degli juventini e degli interisti che sperano con tutto il cuore di non dover prenotare presto delle visite dall'epatologo per curare il fegato !!!
> 
> [MENTION=2384]marcokaka[/MENTION] quota le news che commenti



è uno spettacolo,
sono andato a curiosare nei forum interisti,
fanno riferimento proprio al nostro forum, dicono che siamo degli illusi e 
finirà come l'anno scorso 

Ibra, T. Silva, Hulmes, Gundoga, ecc
per poi ritrovarsi con Balutello, Bertolacci e Boateng


----------



## ghettoprollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*



Come abbiamo imparato in questi mesi, i cinesi sono particolarmente attenti alla programmazione da un punto di vista imprenditoriale. E sono professionisti anche nel non lasciar trapelare spifferi, considerando che la trattativa è in piedi da almeno 1 anno e noi ne siamo venuti a conoscenza nella sua fase finale.

E se avessero tessuto la trama di un'altra trattativa nel frattempo, preparandosi il terreno per un grande mercato?

Tipo Ibra...?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*



Sto volando raga , la mia testa già vola .
Se prendo una batosta questa volta è la fine , ve lo dico .


----------



## Hammer (26 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Toglietevi dalla testa un mercato in stile master league di pes. Bisogna prima sistemare i propri uomini in società e non è detto vogliano spendere cifre astronomiche sul mercato.
> 
> Qua già si parte con l'hype a mille, chiaro che con queste aspettative poi rimaniate sempre delusi



La cosa fondamentalissima è vendere, e basta



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.
> 
> ...


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2016)

ghettoprollo ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo imparato in questi mesi, i cinesi sono particolarmente attenti alla programmazione da un punto di vista imprenditoriale. E sono professionisti anche nel non lasciar trapelare spifferi, considerando che la trattativa è in piedi da almeno 1 anno e noi ne siamo venuti a conoscenza nella sua fase finale.
> 
> E se avessero tessuto la trama di un'altra trattativa nel frattempo, preparandosi il terreno per un grande mercato?
> 
> Tipo Ibra...?


Ibra è già dello United, lo si capisce dalla conferenza di oggi.


----------



## marcokaka (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto volando raga , la mia testa già vola .
> Se prendo una batosta questa volta è la fine , ve lo dico .



Ahahahaha... davvero...


----------



## Hammer (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*



Se vabbè qui si eiacula con potenza


----------



## Crox93 (26 Maggio 2016)

Capisco che sia difficile non sognare ma calma ragazzi.
Io sono fin troppo cinico e pessimista ma ancora non riesco a godermi le news di ieri, semplicemente perchè finchè non vedo la firma per me è tutto ancora 50% e 50%


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se vabbè qui si eiacula con potenza



Baaaaaammmm


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2016)

3 settimane e ci saranno spalancate le porte della percezione.

Aspettiamo ancora un poco e fiumi di latte e miele travolgeranno le stagnanti acque torbide della malagestione degli ultimi anni


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

E comunque Pasqualino ha preso pure questa


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Silvio sta parlando del Milan su rai2


----------



## Roger84 (26 Maggio 2016)

Più che altro ragazzi visto che il mercato è in programmazione, chi sarà il nuovo allenatore????


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Silvio a domanda su quanti soldi gli eventuali compratori debbano spendere per far tornare il Milan ai vertici: "Tra i 100 e i 200 milioni" Giornalista: "All'anno?" Silvio: "Si, all'anno."


----------



## kollaps (26 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Silvio sta parlando del Milan su rai2



Ha detto che chi ci compra deve mettere 100/200 milioni all'anno per il mercato... Affermando che i cinesi ne sono in grado


----------



## pablog1585 (26 Maggio 2016)

Lo aveva già detto ieri


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2016)

Cosa volete di più?


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ha detto che chi ci compra deve mettere 100/200 milioni all'anno per il mercato... Affermando che i cinesi ne sono in grado



Si, l'ho scritto giusto su. Le cose che ha detto sonno pressochè quelle che ha detto in precedenza con la differenza di *"La decisione che io debbo ancora prendere"* niente comunque di particolarmente nuovo o che già non sapevamo.


----------



## marcokaka (26 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Più che altro ragazzi visto che il mercato è in programmazione, chi sarà il nuovo allenatore????



Bisogna capire se i cinesi daranno mandato ancora al gallo e a berlusca di occuparsi del mercato o meno. 
Se non fosse così ho il sentore che la scelta potrebbe ricadere verso un allenatore straniero dal nome noto. 
In caso contrario potrebbe essere riconfermato lo stesso Brocchi o ingaggiato Giampaolo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successore e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire se i cinesi daranno mandato ancora al gallo e a berlusca di occuparsi del mercato o meno.
> Se non fosse così ho il sentore che la scelta potrebbe ricadere verso un allenatore straniero dal nome noto.
> In caso contrario potrebbe essere riconfermato lo stesso Brocchi o ingaggiato Giampaolo.



Se i cinesi arrivano davvero scordatevi che Galliani e Berlusconi facciano il mercato.


----------



## kollaps (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successero e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



Inoltre a precisa domanda "è più facile trovare un suo successore per il Milan, per il suo partito o per le sue aziende?" 
Risposta: sicuramente per il Milan! 
Eh certo silviuccio hai già venduto


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successero e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



Mamma mia
200 milioni l'anno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successero e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



Attenzione: ha detto chiaramente che conosce il gruppo cinese... vecchio burlone


----------



## Roger84 (26 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ha detto che chi ci compra deve mettere 100/200 milioni all'anno per il mercato... Affermando che i cinesi ne sono in grado



Che spettaolo.....quanto vorrei vedere le facce degli interisti in primis quando cominceremo a comprare qlc pezzo pregiato!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successero e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*


Volo raga volooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Che spettaolo.....quanto vorrei vedere le facce degli interisti in primis quando cominceremo a comprare qlc pezzo pregiato!!!!



Degli interisti a me fotte poco, vorrei tanto vedere cosa diranno i dopati.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successero e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



Tra l'altro all'inizio della breve discussione sul Milan, il giornalista ha detto che in Cina avevano svelato i nomi dei compratori, e lui non ha battuto ciglio, non ha detto "non sappiamo ancora chi sono" ergo, (come logico che fosse) loro sanno benissimo chi fa parte della cordata.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Maggio 2016)

Io voglio al più presto il nome dell'allenatore. Questo fanno dei tre anni di presidenza onoraria mi fanno pensare a Brocchi e Galliani


----------



## marcokaka (26 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se i cinesi arrivano davvero scordatevi che Galliani e Berlusconi facciano il mercato.



Me lo auguro viste le ultime performance... sarebbero in grado di bruciare 100 mln senza problemi, così come è già accaduto quest'anno. 
Considera però che i cinesi attualmente sono molto impegnati nella trattativa, ho i miei dubbi che abbiano un tempo sufficiente a trovare dei collaboratori competenti e ad allestire un mercato lucido e ben organizzato.


----------



## TheZio (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successero e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



Quella sul mercato è una panzanata pe beccare voti.. Come fa a mettere una clausola di spesa? Quando questi hanno il controllo potranno fare quello che vogliono.. Anche perché non serve spendere 200 mln ogni anno x sempre.. Tempo 5 anni e hai una rosa di 200 giocatori...


----------



## Tobi (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successero e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



Non deve diventare una squadra che ogni anno mette 1000 miliardi per non arrivare a nulla. 
Le priorità devono essere, costruire una squadra che da subito possa ritornare in champions, progettare lo stadio.

Squadra competitiva - Stadio di Proprietà - Brand in Asia. Il Milan diventa di conseguenza una macchina di soldi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successore e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



Sembra che ci siamo, finalmente.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successero e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



Più chiaro di cosi ragazzi non so che dirvi.. 
Non esistono certezze nella vita, l'unica è la morte.

Ma io mi chiedo come si possa essere negativi ed scettici. 

La trattativa esiste. Berlusconi, l'unico ostacolo, si è deciso. Più di cosi..

Solo secondo i soliti lecchini e rosiconi Berlusconi non venderà. Ma vi ricordate lo scorso anno?? "No no la maggioranza non si vende" ad ogni intervista. Questa volta è molto determinato a cedere. Ieri ha anche parlato di Due delligence e dettagli in più che si sta cercando di fare in fretta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Raga ci sta chiaramente usando per L ultima volta ma fottesega...


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Preliminare entro metà giugno e closing entro metà luglio. Mercato già in programmazione."*



bene, avanti così, anche se la frase sul mercato mi preoccupa un po'. 

per ora abbiamo visto solo i rinnovi e l'addio (a parole) di 4-5 elementi, il resto ? la regia è ancora di galliani ?


----------



## TheZio (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga ci sta chiaramente usando per L ultima volta ma fottesega...



Del tipo ultima tromba..ta prima dell addio


----------



## kollaps (26 Maggio 2016)

È ovvio che i nomi si sappiano già.. Questa pantomima del conoscere chi fa parte della cordata secondo me è per far uscire secondo scaletta tutte le informazioni fino ad arrivare al closing. 
Come ho già detto in altre occasioni sono già d accordo, stanno solo aspettando di rendere partecipe il pubblico in base alle tempistiche "gradite" a Berlusconi.


----------



## TheZio (26 Maggio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bene, avanti così, anche se la frase sul mercato mi preoccupa un po'.
> 
> per ora abbiamo visto solo i rinnovi e l'addio (a parole) di 4-5 elementi, il resto ? la regia è ancora di galliani ?



Occhio che il Gallo se ne sta zitto zitto e non lo si vede più in giro...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successore e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



up


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2016)

*Di berlusconi a Virus parliamone qui altrimenti non si capisce nulla riportando tutto nello stesso topic

*
*---)* http://www.milanworld.net/ancora-berlusconi-sulla-cessione-del-milan-virus-vt37054.html#post963986


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successore e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



mamma mia ragazzi...mamma mia....ce lo meritiamo santo dio ce lo meritiamo....


----------



## marcokaka (26 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Occhio che il Gallo se ne sta zitto zitto e non lo si vede più in giro...



Sta provando a fare intercettare Robin Li


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Di berlusconi a Virus parliamone qui altrimenti non si capisce nulla riportando tutto nello stesso topic
> 
> *
> *---)* http://www.milanworld.net/ancora-berlusconi-sulla-cessione-del-milan-virus-vt37054.html#post963986



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> È ovvio che i nomi si sappiano già.. Questa pantomima del conoscere chi fa parte della cordata secondo me è per far uscire secondo scaletta tutte le informazioni fino ad arrivare al closing.
> Come ho già detto in altre occasioni sono già d accordo, stanno solo aspettando di rendere partecipe il pubblico in base alle tempistiche "gradite" a Berlusconi.



Tempistiche POLITICHE di Berlosconi ..... Ragionate su come si sta muovendo per come ne uscirà ... Il genio del male , il diavolo in persona .


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> up



Non è che puoi farti dire dal tuo amicone chi è che starebbe conducendo il mercato in programmazione ?


----------



## JohnShepard (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successore e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



Non svegliatemi


----------



## Roger84 (26 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> È ovvio che i nomi si sappiano già.. Questa pantomima del conoscere chi fa parte della cordata secondo me è per far uscire secondo scaletta tutte le informazioni fino ad arrivare al closing.
> Come ho già detto in altre occasioni sono già d accordo, stanno solo aspettando di rendere partecipe il pubblico in base alle tempistiche "gradite" a Berlusconi.



Concordo, mai creduto che non sapesse chi fossero i capi della cordata!
Secondo me è già tutto fatto e sfrutterà ovviamente questa cessione per le votazioni....ma chi se ne frega!

Mi auguro solo che si sbrighino con l'allenatore....(di livello)!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano : Domani scrivo...tutto procede... *

daje pasqualeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....UNO DI NOIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successore e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*



Lo Utd sotto la guida di Van Gaal ha speso 340 mln in due anni, se spendiamo 140-150 mln l'anno il mercato sarà più o meno di quel tipo, a quei livelli, quei soldi se spesi continuamente porteranno buoni giocatori di volta in volta, non 10 campioni subito ma già prenderne 2-3 l'anno farebbe la differenza in questa Serie A scalcagnata.
La differenza con le altre squadre è che il Milan è un brand molto forte e se torna vincente si autofinanzierà senza problemi, le altre squadre, Roma in primis, dovranno vendere per comprare, un fattore da tenere in considerazione perché noi abbiamo cominciato a morire quando per la prima volta nell'era Berlusconi abbiamo venduto la nostra bandiera.
Per il resto che dire.. è un volo a planaree [cit.]


----------



## Ibra82 (26 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi per favore lasciatemi sognare almeno questa notte....facciamo ridere ancora un poco i gobbi che poi mi scappa da ridere!


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2016)

I gobbi nel loro forum ci deridono e ci etichettano come illusi...Sarà....ma se si chiude con i cinesi voglio proprio vedere chi ride.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2016)

Gobbi e interisti sono TERRORIZZATI...

Poveretti... non hanno ancora realizzato che se torniamo con questa dirigenza, la loro unica salvezza sarà un bel Maalox... plus!


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2016)

I gobbi qualche scudettino continueranno a vincerlo, come è sempre stato; si spera perlomeno che il loro predominio abbia fine (anche se non subito, magari già fra qualche anno). Quella che vedo veramente male è l'Inter, hahahaha, poveretti. Non hanno futuro quei prescritti.


----------



## Roger84 (26 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gobbi e interisti sono TERRORIZZATI...
> 
> Poveretti... non hanno ancora realizzato che se torniamo con questa dirigenza, la loro unica salvezza sarà un bel Maalox... plus!



Quanto stò aspettando quel momento.....sono anni che non vedo l'ora di vedere l'invidia nei loro volti!!!!!!!


----------



## Ibra82 (26 Maggio 2016)

Se è così spero proprio che un gobbo legga i miei commenti stanotte e vada a dormire etichettandoci come poveri illusi: abbiamo sofferto le pene dell'inferno, io personalmente sono ancora fermo al gol di muntari...ero nel primo verde ed ho come una voglia di qualcosa di buono ahhah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milano Finanza: nelle ultime ore CCTV ha riportato che quattro consorzi sarebbero interessati al Milan e tra questi ci sarebbe anche quello di Robin Li. A tal proposito il quotidiano economico milanese ha contattato l'entourage del magnate cinese, il quale vorrebbe però proseguire le trattative in modo discreto. Questo consorzio, come già detto, vorrebbe rilevare subito la maggioranza del Milan (70%) e solo in un secondo momento comprare tutte le azioni milaniste da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Una fonte vicina alla trattativa afferma che: “L’interesse nei confronti del Milan è davvero molto, molto forte. I nomi degli investitori sono tutti importanti e con cash a disposizione. Se tutto procederà senza intoppi il desiderio di Robin è di chiudere tutto entro la prima metà luglio”. Nello specifico, Robin Li sta portando avanti l’offerta tramite una fondazione che controlla.
> 
> ...


Quindi la cordata è formata da 7 società? È la risposta definitiva? Vediamo: Evergrande, Baidu, Midea e Huawei. Gli altri tre chi potrebbero essere? Hanergy, ChemChina(?) e... ?


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2016)

*Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi (probabilmente il solito FURIO...): Berlusconi detta le condizioni ai cinesi: vuole restare tre stagioni al comando anche se vende.*


----------



## VonVittel (27 Maggio 2016)

Ibra82 ha scritto:


> Se è così spero proprio che un gobbo legga i miei commenti stanotte e vada a dormire etichettandoci come poveri illusi: abbiamo sofferto le pene dell'inferno, io personalmente sono ancora fermo al gol di muntari...ero nel primo verde ed ho come una voglia di qualcosa di buono ahhah



Nemmeno loro con la B e i settimi posti hanno sofferto come noi. Vada come vada, prima o poi (speriamo a partire dal 15 giugno) torneremo con una fame e una voglia di vincere che lascerà i gobbi impietriti e sconvolti. Avranno il terrore del Milan. 
Gli interisti... dai su, che dovranno dire a parte di essere la terza squadra di Milano, dopo la nostra Primavera?


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi (probabilmente il solito FURIO...): Berlusconi detta le condizioni ai cinesi: vuole restare tre stagioni al comando anche se vende.*



Restate on topic.


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi (probabilmente il solito FURIO...): Berlusconi detta le condizioni ai cinesi: vuole restare tre stagioni al comando anche se vende.*



Io non capisco perché sul Cds fanno fare gli articoli a lui e non a campopiano..
Mah


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché sul Cds fanno fare gli articoli a lui e non a campopiano..
> Mah



Veramente,non c'è meritocrazia.


----------



## Serginho (27 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non deve diventare una squadra che ogni anno mette 1000 miliardi per non arrivare a nulla.
> Le priorità devono essere, costruire una squadra che da subito possa ritornare in champions, progettare lo stadio.
> 
> Squadra competitiva - Stadio di Proprietà - Brand in Asia. Il Milan diventa di conseguenza una macchina di soldi



Bingo! Questa e' la verita'


----------



## mabadi (27 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di molto potente, ovvio.
> Singolarmente in pochi riuscirebbero ad investire e a comprarsi interamente il Milan senza battere ciglio, non è mica l'Aston Villa e nemmeno l'Inter.
> Ci poteva andare molto peggio, invece ci sta andando incredibilmente di c_fortuna.
> La Cina, in generale, sta facendo un'affare pazzesco e noi siamo i primi, questo mi porta a pensare che il Milan è stato il primo grande club italiano in cui stranieri hanno investito pesantemente, lasciate stare i Pallotta o i Thohir che in confronto sono robetta.
> Il Milan poteva e doveva essere l'unico club ad avere una sorte del genere, troppo grande e troppo importante per fallire continuamente, troppo potente per finire nelle mani del Thohir di turno senza soldi.



il rosso si sposa bene con la cina ed anche il nero
Xi Jinping deve essere tifoso del milan


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> il rosso si sposa bene con la cina ed anche il nero
> Xi Jinping deve essere tifoso del milan



E' lo stesso che esattamente un anno fa aveva cercato di far comprare il Milan a Wanda e Mr Pink, si parlava di minoranza, poi svanì tutto.
Un anno dopo è tornato alla carica, il Milan è evidentemente un affare di cuore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi (probabilmente il solito FURIO...): Berlusconi detta le condizioni ai cinesi: vuole restare tre stagioni al comando anche se vende.*



Se è così non ci sarà cessione. Non ha senso logico.


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> È ovvio che i nomi si sappiano già.. Questa pantomima del conoscere chi fa parte della cordata secondo me è per far uscire secondo scaletta tutte le informazioni fino ad arrivare al closing.
> Come ho già detto in altre occasioni sono già d accordo, stanno solo aspettando di rendere partecipe il pubblico in base alle tempistiche "gradite" a Berlusconi.


I nomi sono noti alle parti da tempo, probabilmente dalla prima due diligence contabile, in ogni caso da prima della presentazione dell'offerta, che il promittente alienante ha diritto di rifiutare secondo correttezza se proveniente da soggetti non affidabili o non graditi. E Galatioto palesemente non acquista per persona da nominare, non e' un'asta da Sotheby's, questa. Berlusconi nelle ultime dichiarazioni parla di entità 'serie', avendo ben chiara la percezione del market value di coloro che ha davanti. La persuasione, da te riferita, di una abile strategia di comunicazione concepita dalle parti per proteggere la riservatezza dei compratori in questa fase e tenere desta l'attenzione del pubblico, e' del tutto plausibile.


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Metto in ghiaccio la boccia


 La televisione di Stato cinese che fa servizi profilo sui componenti del consorzio cinese, Berlusconi che fa il giro dei media annunciando la volontà di vendere, i primi coming out dei diretti interessati in una negoziazione capolavoro per riservatezza e discrezione... Nelle ultime 48 ore e' accaduto qualcosa... Bene, l'orologio di Sal da sempre l'ora giusta, e non è mai fermo.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi (probabilmente il solito FURIO...): Berlusconi detta le condizioni ai cinesi: vuole restare tre stagioni al comando anche se vende.*



mi accodo ad altri: ma com'è possibile che questo quotidiano dia così tanto spazio a questo Furio Fedele e non a Pasquale Campopiano? Perché??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2016)

*CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.

GdS (Laudisa): La trattativa in esclusiva con gli acquirenti asiatici avrà termine il 15 giugno, ma l’impressione è che le ultime esternazioni di Berlusconi siano il segnale di un’accelerazione. In ambienti Fininvest si aspetta per la prossima settimana che l’advisor Galatioto e il suo braccio milanese Gancikoff alzino il velo sull’identità dei compratori. Ufficialmente pare lo scoglio più importante da superare, visto che il venditore vuol conoscere i suoi aspiranti partner per avere la garanzia che siano gli uomini giusti.*


----------



## kolao95 (27 Maggio 2016)

Fedele è veramente rimbambito.


----------



## ps18ps (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.
> 
> GdS (Laudisa): La trattativa in esclusiva con gli acquirenti asiatici avrà termine il 15 giugno, ma l’impressione è che le ultime esternazioni di Berlusconi siano il segnale di un’accelerazione. In ambienti Fininvest si aspetta per la prossima settimana che l’advisor Galatioto e il suo braccio milanese Gancikoff alzino il velo sull’identità dei compratori. Ufficialmente pare lo scoglio più importante da superare, visto che il venditore vuol conoscere i suoi aspiranti partner per avere la garanzia che siano gli uomini giusti.*



fedele non è neanche da commentare, l'impressione di laudisa invece può essere molto corretta per quanto riguarda un'accelerazione della trattativa,ma conoscono già i compratori


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Maggio 2016)

Questi giornalai stanno solo dietro all umore del loro padrone... 
Come il più fedele dei cani


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2016)

Speriamo si muovano perché quest'anno con gli Europei, Copa America e Olimpiadi molti pezzi grossi potrebbero decidere di muoversi prima del solito..vediamo...

mamma che ansia, vi immaginate fare mercato davvero senza teatrini e senza dover aspettare con terrore i tre giorni del condom??


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia Fedele che pena di giornalaio .


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.
> 
> GdS (Laudisa): La trattativa in esclusiva con gli acquirenti asiatici avrà termine il 15 giugno, ma l’impressione è che le ultime esternazioni di Berlusconi siano il segnale di un’accelerazione. In ambienti Fininvest si aspetta per la prossima settimana che l’advisor Galatioto e il suo braccio milanese Gancikoff alzino il velo sull’identità dei compratori. Ufficialmente pare lo scoglio più importante da superare, visto che il venditore vuol conoscere i suoi aspiranti partner per avere la garanzia che siano gli uomini giusti.*



Furio Fedele è in piena campagna elettorale, utilizza toni veramente al limite dell'indecenza. Manca solo una buona prosa per rappresentare il suo dio di Arcore come un eroe omerico.

Laudisa esprime le solite surreali (ed inesistenti) perplessità legate agli investitori cinesi.

Per fortuna il 5 giugno si avvicina


----------



## Devil (27 Maggio 2016)

Fedele è quello che pochi giorni fa scriveva che Berlusconi non voleva vendere, quanta credibilità può avere quest'uomo?


----------



## beleno (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.
> 
> GdS (Laudisa): La trattativa in esclusiva con gli acquirenti asiatici avrà termine il 15 giugno, ma l’impressione è che le ultime esternazioni di Berlusconi siano il segnale di un’accelerazione. In ambienti Fininvest si aspetta per la prossima settimana che l’advisor Galatioto e il suo braccio milanese Gancikoff alzino il velo sull’identità dei compratori. Ufficialmente pare lo scoglio più importante da superare, visto che il venditore vuol conoscere i suoi aspiranti partner per avere la garanzia che siano gli uomini giusti.*



Che pena la stampa. Aspettiamo notizie ufficiali e, se proprio, Campopiano e Festa, che mi sembrano i meglio informati.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

Non capisco e non capirò mai perchè date risalto a Fedele..boh...basta guardarlo in faccia...


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

Il mio incubo è cessione ai cinesi, conferma Brocchi e mercato ricco ma basato su Vazquez Pavoletti ecc. brrrr


----------



## pazzomania (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Virus (Rai 2): "si voglio vendere, dopo 30 anni ho preso la decisione di individuare un mio successore e dev'essere una scelta giusta per il bene del Milan. Oggi bisogna competere con le grandi potenze che fanno affidamento sul petrolio. Il gruppo cinese ci è apparso molto solido. Quanti soldi servono per competere con gli arabi? Noi vogliamo che ogni anno si spendano 100/200M sul mercato."*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.
> *



ci siamo dai... Fedele... lasciamo perdere.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Fedele che pena di giornalaio .



Cosa pensi succederà a livello societario? Sono letteralmente terrorizzato all'idea che l'operatività rimanga in mano al solito galliani. La sua sola presenza precluderebbe le porte a persone serie, preparate e alle vecchie glorie del milan. E' un quadro agghiacciante.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa pensi succederà a livello societario? Sono letteralmente terrorizzato all'idea che l'operatività rimanga in mano al solito galliani. La sua sola presenza precluderebbe le porte a persone serie, preparate e alle vecchie glorie del milan. E' un quadro agghiacciante.



Ma dai...cosa vuoi che faccia galliani? al massimo lo sopportiamo un altro anno o due,ma la governance è cinese.
L'importante è ricominciare a spendere non comprando gente dal genoa..non credo che i cinesi vogliano Pavoletti e Vazquez..


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.
> 
> Basta! Il nano non lo voglio più vedere. Se facesse il "regista del mercato" niente acquisti sensati per la squadra ma sempre per il consenso dei tifosi/elettori e per i teatrini mediatici (parlate di me anche male ma parlate: Balotelli lo ha voluto lui ed è arrivato per avere qualcuno che stesse ogni giorno sui giornali, altro che Galliani, Raiola, ecc.)
> Galliani resta? Basta non decida lui cosa fare. In questi trent'anni, la sua migliore definizione è: un esecutore con buoni contatti
> Barbara? Irrilevante*


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma dai...cosa vuoi che faccia galliani? al massimo lo sopportiamo un altro anno o due,ma la governance è cinese.
> L'importante è ricominciare a spendere non comprando gente dal genoa..non credo che i cinesi vogliano Pavoletti e Vazquez..



Sto seguendo con molto pathos l'evolversi degli eventi ma ci sono passaggi che non mi sono chiari. Ovviamente sono euforico come voi tutti ma qualcosa non mi torna e ,soprattutto, ho paura del duo malefico. Ricostruendo , io mi son fatto questa idea. L'offerta al milan non parte direttamente da un imprenditore che ha interesse a gestire il milan ma è il governo cinese a muoversi direttamente. Ballano interessi economici, di brand verso una società che in cina è molto popolare e c'è soprattutto la volontà cinese di usare il calcio come mezzo per 'entrare' in europa. Non per ultima motivo c'è anche la volontà di far crescere calcisticamente la cina. Il governo quindi ( che non è esattamente una democrazia) 'impone' a dei grossi personaggi di entrare nel calcio. Ti premetto che tre almeno di loro sono nella top 10 dei personaggi più ricchi con patrimoni stimati di 8-10 mld di euro. Capirai che per loro entrare nel calcio e versare annualmente qualche centinaio di milioni equivale a dare briciole alle colombe. C'è qualcosa che non mi torna però. I paletti di berlusconi innnanzitutto. Mi sembrano assurdi. Non ci vedi il nemmeno tanto celato scopo di vincere coi soldi altrui ? E se volesse imporre il duo galliani-barbara in società ? In fin dei conti questi cinesi, che ovviamente non sono stupidi, lo so, non sono uomini di calcio. Addirittura m risulta che uno solo della cordata sia appassionato di calcio. Non vorrei di delineasse un quadro spettrale nel quale dovermi sorbire ancora galliani. Non lo reggo più, onestamente. Io tifo per questo passaggio societario ma vorrei una pulizia totale. Non voglio nemmeno pensare che le condizioni dettate da berlusconi possano far saltare la trattativa ma forse, paradossalmente, un acquirente veramente interessato al milan farebbe saltare il tavolo dinanzi richieste cosi fuori da ogni logica. Quindi, non so che pensare. Ditemi la vostra.


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.
> 
> GdS (Laudisa): La trattativa in esclusiva con gli acquirenti asiatici avrà termine il 15 giugno, ma l’impressione è che le ultime esternazioni di Berlusconi siano il segnale di un’accelerazione. In ambienti Fininvest si aspetta per la prossima settimana che l’advisor Galatioto e il suo braccio milanese Gancikoff alzino il velo sull’identità dei compratori. Ufficialmente pare lo scoglio più importante da superare, visto che il venditore vuol conoscere i suoi aspiranti partner per avere la garanzia che siano gli uomini giusti.*


la news della Gazzetta mi pare piu' realistica,non capisco la posizione di Fedele...


----------



## pablog1585 (27 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La televisione di Stato cinese che fa servizi profilo sui componenti del consorzio cinese, Berlusconi che fa il giro dei media annunciando la volontà di vendere, i primi coming out dei diretti interessati in una negoziazione capolavoro per riservatezza e discrezione... Nelle ultime 48 ore e' accaduto qualcosa... Bene, l'orologio di Sal da sempre l'ora giusta, e non è mai fermo.



classica mossa pre elettorale che magicamente sfumerà post elezioni


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > *CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.
> ...


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sto seguendo con molto pathos l'evolversi degli eventi ma ci sono passaggi che non mi sono chiari. Ovviamente sono euforico come voi tutti ma qualcosa non mi torna e ,soprattutto, ho paura del duo malefico. Ricostruendo , io mi son fatto questa idea. L'offerta al milan non parte direttamente da un imprenditore che ha interesse a gestire il milan ma è il governo cinese a muoversi direttamente. Ballano interessi economici, di brand verso una società che in cina è molto popolare e c'è soprattutto la volontà cinese di usare il calcio come mezzo per 'entrare' in europa. Non per ultima motivo c'è anche la volontà di far crescere calcisticamente la cina. Il governo quindi ( che non è esattamente una democrazia) 'impone' a dei grossi personaggi di entrare nel calcio. Ti premetto che tre almeno di loro sono nella top 10 dei personaggi più ricchi con patrimoni stimati di 8-10 mld di euro. Capirai che per loro entrare nel calcio e versare annualmente qualche centinaio di milioni equivale a dare briciole alle colombe. C'è qualcosa che non mi torna però. I paletti di berlusconi innnanzitutto. Mi sembrano assurdi. Non ci vedi il nemmeno tanto celato scopo di vincere coi soldi altrui ? E se volesse imporre il duo galliani-barbara in società ? In fin dei conti questi cinesi, che ovviamente non sono stupidi, lo so, non sono uomini di calcio. Addirittura m risulta che uno solo della cordata sia appassionato di calcio. Non vorrei di delineasse un quadro spettrale nel quale dovermi sorbire ancora galliani. Non lo reggo più, onestamente. Io tifo per questo passaggio societario ma vorrei una pulizia totale. Non voglio nemmeno pensare che le condizioni dettate da berlusconi possano far saltare la trattativa ma forse, paradossalmente, un acquirente veramente interessato al milan farebbe saltare il tavolo dinanzi richieste cosi fuori da ogni logica. Quindi, non so che pensare. Ditemi la vostra.


Io ti dico solo che se prendono Isco e reus vedrai che galliani lo sopporterai più facilmente...ma comunque sia ricordati che non durerà a lungo perchè i cinesi ci metteranno il loro organigramma gradualmente e sicuramente uno dei primi passi è prendere un bravo DS.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma dai...cosa vuoi che faccia galliani? al massimo lo sopportiamo un altro anno o due,ma la governance è cinese.
> L'importante è ricominciare a spendere non comprando gente dal genoa..non credo che i cinesi vogliano Pavoletti e Vazquez..



Senza società non si va da nessuna parte. Se prima galliani spendeva male x euro ora spenderebbe male 1000x euro. Se prima lo spogliatoio era un disastro ora resterebbe un disastro. La sola presenza operativa di galliani e berlusconi è garanzia di fallimento. Addirittura ho sentito di una clausola nella trattativa in base alla quale, anche dopo aver ceduto il 70%, berlusconi si riserva di cedere la totalità del milan. Possibilità questa che gli consentirebbe di riprendersi il milan. Siete ancora convinti che silvio voglia il bene del milan ? A me pare stia dando condizioni fuori da ogni logica. Fossi io l'acquirente interessato mi sarei già alzato dal tavolo della folle trattativa.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Ecco, appunto. Sottotraccia qualcuno sta lavorando a qualcosa di molto sporco. Solo io ho questo timore?? Penso galliani stia punzecchiando bene il presidente....
> ...


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Senza società non si va da nessuna parte. Se prima galliani spendeva male x euro ora spenderebbe male 1000x euro. Se prima lo spogliatoio era un disastro ora resterebbe un disastro. La sola presenza operativa di galliani e berlusconi è garanzia di fallimento. Addirittura ho sentito di una clausola nella trattativa in base alla quale, anche dopo aver ceduto il 70%, berlusconi si riserva di cedere la totalità del milan. Possibilità questa che gli consentirebbe di riprendersi il milan. Siete ancora convinti che silvio voglia il bene del milan ? A me pare stia dando condizioni fuori da ogni logica. Fossi io l'acquirente interessato mi sarei già alzato dal tavolo della folle trattativa.



Fuori logica se permetti è credere a tutte le panzane dei giornali..lametà dei quali soffre di riverenza patologica nei confronti del presidentissimo padre di tutti i figli della terra.
I cinesi prendono la governance e ci metteranno anche e soprattutto i loro uomini al comando.Punto.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io ti dico solo che se prendono Isco e reus vedrai che galliani lo sopporterai più facilmente...ma comunque sia ricordati che non durerà a lungo perchè i cinesi ci metteranno il loro organigramma gradualmente e sicuramente uno dei primi passi è prendere un bravo DS.



Senza società non si va da nessuna parte. Senza uomini veri non si vince. Diventeremmo una specie di manchester city. La prima cosa da fare è ricostruire la società. Se galliani e berlusconi hanno già ricominciato a pulire lo spogliatoio può voler dire che sapevano che quei calciatori erano bidoni ma non sapevano chi prendere di meglio senza soldi a disposizione negli anni passati . Questo concetto fa capire che si è privi di idee totalmente.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Fuori logica se permetti è credere a tutte le panzane dei giornali..lametà dei quali soffre di riverenza patologica nei confronti del presidentissimo padre di tutti i figli della terra.
> I cinesi prendono la governance e ci metteranno anche e soprattutto i loro uomini al comando.Punto.



Da ciò che filtra e dai paletti di berlusconi però pare si vada in ben altra direzione . Io non voglio nemmeno immaginarlo. Voglio essere ottimista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa pensi succederà a livello societario? Sono letteralmente terrorizzato all'idea che l'operatività rimanga in mano al solito galliani. La sua sola presenza precluderebbe le porte a persone serie, preparate e alle vecchie glorie del milan. E' un quadro agghiacciante.



Per me Galliani leverà le tande o avrà un ruolo molto marginale . 

RICORDIAMO TUTTI UNA COSA : Galliani lavora per FININVEST non per il milan .


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> diavoloINme ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > come può il barboncino del presidente contare qualcosa in queste cose?
> ...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me Galliani leverà le tande o avrà un ruolo molto marginale .
> 
> RICORDIAMO TUTTI UNA COSA : Galliani lavora per FININVEST non per il milan .



Lo scopo di berlusconi era trovare miliardari ma che fossero disposti a star ai margini lasciando a lui gloria e ribalta. Gli assurdi paletti non ti fanno temere ciò ? Quando si vende si incassa e si leva il disturbo. Lui addirittura vuol fare il mercato, questo implica che il mercato lo voglia affidare a galliani. Mi pare ovvio . A me pare uno scenario agghiacciante.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> martinmilan ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Galliani? Conta più di quanto credi ed è più pericoloso di ciò che pensi. Stai parlando di uno che ha fatto saltare il passaggio di moggi al milan, di uno che ha fatto saltare clarence per il quale silvio stravedeva, di uno che ha sollevato braida, stai parlando di uno che ha messo ai margini in società la figlia del presidente!!! Galliani credo sia ormai una sorta di prolungamento dell'ego di berlusconi.
> ...


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.
> 
> GdS (Laudisa): La trattativa in esclusiva con gli acquirenti asiatici avrà termine il 15 giugno, ma l’impressione è che le ultime esternazioni di Berlusconi siano il segnale di un’accelerazione. In ambienti Fininvest si aspetta per la prossima settimana che l’advisor Galatioto e il suo braccio milanese Gancikoff alzino il velo sull’identità dei compratori. Ufficialmente pare lo scoglio più importante da superare, visto che il venditore vuol conoscere i suoi aspiranti partner per avere la garanzia che siano gli uomini giusti.*


Premesso che Fedele non è credibile, l'eventuale approdo di Emery al Real potrebbe rivelarsi un piccolo "boomerang" per noi.
Emery era l'allenatore perfetto non solo per le sue abilità ma anche perchè era una scelta "politica". Lo spagnolo è un nome troppo importante per poter essere rifiutato da Berlusconi e soci, soprattutto perchè è già stato cercato dall'attuale dirigenza. Discorso diverso sarebbe Garcia(per esempio). Il francese non gode della stima di molti tifosi rossoneri ed ha concluso male la sua ultima esperienza italiana. I cinesi avrebbero più difficoltà a convincere Berlusconi su un nome simile. Considerando che tutti gli allenatori più importanti a livello europeo sono già sistemati, Berlusconi potrebbe convincere i cinesi ad accettare Brocchi come soluzione "temporanea" in attesa di cercare un grande nome per la prossima annata. 

Sulla dirigenza vi invito a restare calmi e sereni perchè se l'annuncio ufficiale sarà dato a fine giugno la vedo dura che Galliani possa sparire da un giorno all'altro in pieno mercato. Sarà affiancato da un uomo dei nuovi proprietari ma un anno di transizione ci sarà. L'importante è che i cinesi si affidino a manager con le idee chiare non solo dal punto di vista dello sviluppo del brand ma anche e soprattutto dal punto di vista sportivo.

P.S.: Fedele che blatera di Berlusconi che deciderà gli allenatori dei prossimi 3 anni è delirante. Se i cinesi ottengono a luglio il 70% possono fare ciò che vogliono e non esiste contratto vincolante che li obblighi a rispettare le decisioni del socio di minoranza. I cinesi possono accettare anche il rinnovo quadriennale di Brocchi come allenatore in fase di trattativa ma una volta ottenuta la maggioranza nulla gli impedisce di esonerarlo anche ad agosto. Ed a quel punto Berlusconi dall'alto del suo 30% che potrebbe fare?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa pensi succederà a livello societario? Sono letteralmente terrorizzato all'idea che l'operatività rimanga in mano al solito galliani. La sua sola presenza precluderebbe le porte a persone serie, preparate e alle vecchie glorie del milan. E' un quadro agghiacciante.



Ti sei quasi risposto da solo..
Se dovessi acquistare una società di pallamano vietnamita campione internazionale a chi lasceresti le scelte tecniche per la nuova rosa di giocatori??? 

Ovviamente ai vecchi personaggi già in essere... A meno che le tue competenze siano tali da sapere che sono dei miserabili


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> diavoloINme ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Vabbè continuate a credere che galliani sia un genio del male e Berlusconi un genio anche quando casca a terra inciampando sulla carta igienica...io penso tutt altro,evidentemente il pompamento mediatico nei loro confronti attuato dagli stessi a me non ha mai fatto effetto.Per me in tutto il resto del mondo sono visti dalla maggior parte delle persone come due manigoldi e ultimamente molto ciarlatani.
> ...


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo scopo di berlusconi era trovare miliardari ma che fossero disposti a star ai margini lasciando a lui gloria e ribalta. Gli assurdi paletti non ti fanno temere ciò ? Quando si vende si incassa e si leva il disturbo. Lui addirittura vuol fare il mercato, questo implica che il mercato lo voglia affidare a galliani. Mi pare ovvio . A me pare uno scenario agghiacciante.



quali paletti? 3 giorni fa disse che lo volevano cacciare e dopo se ne esce che lo vogliono tenere per tre anni...mi pare chiaro che i cinesi non vogliano tante interferenze. Premesso questo non ti viene il dubbio che se davvero ci fosse Jinping dietro all'operazione Berlusconi non conterebbe più nulla? Xi Jinping è...non Califano Franco.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ti sei quasi risposto da solo..
> Se dovessi acquistare una società di pallamano vietnamita campione internazionale a chi lasceresti le scelte tecniche per la nuova rosa di giocatori???
> 
> Ovviamente ai vecchi personaggi già in essere... A meno che le tue competenze siano tali da sapere che sono dei miserabili



Non mi sono risposto. E' il mio timore più grande. Tre anni : berlusconi vuol tornare a vincere con soldi altrui per guadagnare consensi politici. Se volesse il bene del milan andrebbe via. Per ricostruire la società basterebbe un lippi. Non mi serve galliani.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> martinmilan ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Credo galliani conti più di quanto credi. E fin quando non ce ne saremo liberati non sarò tranquillo.
> ...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> quali paletti? 3 giorni fa disse che lo volevano cacciare e dopo se ne esce che lo vogliono tenere per tre anni...mi pare chiaro che i cinesi non vogliano tante interferenze. Premesso questo non ti viene il dubbio che se davvero ci fosse Jinping dietro all'operazione Berlusconi non conterebbe più nulla? Xi Jinping è...non Califano Franco.



Berlusconi è difficile da seguire nei suoi percorsi mentali però è chiaro i paletti li abbia posti lui. Innanzitutto per tre anni vuol essere presidente, vuol fare la scelte lui ( quindi ovviamente galliani ) e addirittura si riserva di riprendersi il milan nonostante la cessione del 70% delle quote. Lo avrete sentito questo passaggio . Ma è mostruoso : praticamente ha l'ultima parola su tutto. Io avrei già mollato la trattativa.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2016)

I paletti sono tutte invenzioni giornalistiche, specialmente il diritto di recompra, figuriamoci se lo farebbe invece non sarei molto sicuro sulla completa estromissione di Galliani, secondo me troveranno un'accordo con il quale finché Berlusconi rimarrà presidente onorario e socio minoritario (3 anni) pretenderà un uomo di sua fiducia nel Milan e quest'ultimo sappiamo tutti chi sarà.
Mister Galliani secondo me sarà parte attiva per quanto riguarda il mercato e sicuramente sarà appoggiato da un D.S. di fiducia Cinese,un po' come è successo inizialmente lo scorso anno con Lucas, ma con una grossa differenza, i Cinesi essendo proprietari in maggioranza dovranno avvallare ogni acquisto e Galliani dovrà nel bene e nel male rendicontare tutte le operazioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> I paletti sono tutte invenzioni giornalistiche, specialmente il diritto di recompra, figuriamoci se lo farebbe invece non sarei molto sicuro sulla completa estromissione di Galliani, secondo me troveranno un'accordo con il quale finché Berlusconi rimarrà presidente onorario e socio minoritario (3 anni) pretenderà un uomo di sua fiducia nel Milan e quest'ultimo sappiamo tutti chi sarà.
> Mister Galliani secondo me sarà parte attiva per quanto riguarda il mercato e sicuramente sarà appoggiato da un D.S. di fiducia Cinese,un po' come è successo inizialmente lo scorso anno con Lucas, ma con una grossa differenza, i Cinesi essendo proprietari in maggioranza dovranno avvallare ogni acquisto e Galliani dovrà nel bene e nel male rendicontare tutte le operazioni.



This. Non iniziamo a deprimerci perché il Gallo non verrà segato subito. Verrà certamente commissariato da un bravo DS. E sarà già tanto


----------



## Ibra82 (27 Maggio 2016)

secondo me, dopo la firma del preliminare vincolante, i cinesi metteranno a disposizione i primi fondi per il mercato.

Calcolando che prima dell'atto di cessione definitivo passerà almeno un mese, Galliani resterà operativo solo fino ad allora.
Successivamente dimissioni di tutti gli amministratori nelle mani dei nuovi soci e prima assemblea straordinaria convocata dalla nuova proprietà, occasione in cui si nominano gli amministratori nuovi con delimitazione delle rispettive deleghe: lo stesso Ordine a TL ha chiaramente detto che ad eccezione del Presidente gli altri dovrebbero saltare tutti (tesi confermata dalle dichiarazioni di fedeltà alla Fam Berlu di Galliani).
In conclusione un minimo di periodo di transizione è inevitabile: se in questo mese gli danno i soldi e lo mandano a prendere top player non può fallire (basta una scimmia urlatrice delle montagne)....


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> This. Non iniziamo a deprimerci perché il Gallo non verrà segato subito. Verrà certamente commissariato da un bravo DS. E sarà già tanto



Se viene commissariato da un altro DS per me può rimanere un anno


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è difficile da seguire nei suoi percorsi mentali però è chiaro i paletti li abbia posti lui. Innanzitutto per tre anni vuol essere presidente, vuol fare la scelte lui ( quindi ovviamente galliani ) e addirittura si riserva di riprendersi il milan nonostante la cessione del 70% delle quote. Lo avrete sentito questo passaggio . Ma è mostruoso : praticamente ha l'ultima parola su tutto. Io avrei già mollato la trattativa.


Mi spiace ma ti stai facendo fregare dalle sue parole in campagna elettorale...d'altronde è quello che voleva..
I cinesi arrivano e prendono la maggioranza.STOP. Se ascolti tutto il resto allora ti stai facendo prendere in giro per i suoi fini.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> This. Non iniziamo a deprimerci perché il Gallo non verrà segato subito. Verrà certamente commissariato da un bravo DS. E sarà già tanto



Sarebba già un bel passo avanti. Potrò sembrare ossessionato ma ho conservato una bottiglia di un'ottima annata per quando il geometra leverà il disturbo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma ti stai facendo fregare dalle sue parole in campagna elettorale...d'altronde è quello che voleva..
> I cinesi arrivano e prendono la maggioranza.STOP. Se ascolti tutto il resto allora ti stai facendo prendere in giro per i suoi fini.



Sentirvi ottimisti mi rassicura!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.
> 
> GdS (Laudisa): La trattativa in esclusiva con gli acquirenti asiatici avrà termine il 15 giugno, ma l’impressione è che le ultime esternazioni di Berlusconi siano il segnale di un’accelerazione. In ambienti Fininvest si aspetta per la prossima settimana che l’advisor Galatioto e il suo braccio milanese Gancikoff alzino il velo sull’identità dei compratori. Ufficialmente pare lo scoglio più importante da superare, visto che il venditore vuol conoscere i suoi aspiranti partner per avere la garanzia che siano gli uomini giusti.*



Ci terrei a dire una cosa.. prima si divertivano a dire che Berlusconi non è sicuro e continua a cambiare idea, sensazioni negative, ha dato l'esclusiva solo per le pressioni ecc..

A me sembrano tutte sensazioni giornalistiche.. da quando è uscita la notizia della cessione 15/4 2016 fino ad una settimana fa, Berlusconi non aveva mai parlato pubblicamente sul Milan. Ha incominciato a parlare con Porta a Porta due giorni fa...

Mah..


----------



## sballotello (27 Maggio 2016)

e secondo voi Galliani è un tipo che si va segare? ci ricordiamo che in tempo due secondi ha spazzato via la Doyen la scorsa estate? quella che doveva essere la nostra nuova consulenza per il mercato


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sentirvi ottimisti mi rassicura!!!!!



Sono ultraottimista perchè non ci compra tohir ma gente ben più potente di berlusconi..


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> diavoloINme ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Mi sa che anche se lo mettono ai cessi tu lo vedrai sempre con grande potere...vi siete creati un mostro troppo grande in confronto alla realtà...liberatevene!
> ...


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e secondo voi Galliani è un tipo che si va segare? ci ricordiamo che in tempo due secondi ha spazzato via la Doyen la scorsa estate? quella che doveva essere la nostra nuova consulenza per il mercato



dimentichi però che in quel contesto la cessione non era avvenuta...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sono ultraottimista perchè non ci compra tohir ma gente ben più potente di berlusconi..



Che sia gente ricca non c'è dubbio .Spero siano ambiziosi in materia di calcio e vogliosi di stare in prima linea. Questo è il mio timore. Non devono minimamente esser affetti da complessi nei confronti di una società che ha vinto tutto lasciando loro spazio nella gestione tecnica. Ma se siete tutti ottimisti voglio pensarla come voi


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e secondo voi Galliani è un tipo che si va segare? ci ricordiamo che in tempo due secondi ha spazzato via la Doyen la scorsa estate? quella che doveva essere la nostra nuova consulenza per il mercato



Non è Galliani che gli ha segati, sono loro che si sono volatilizzati perché con Bee le cose non stavano proseguendo come nei modi prestabiliti, non c erano più fondi, tant'è che tutte le trattative si erano bloccate.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che sia gente ricca non c'è dubbio .Spero siano ambiziosi in materia di calcio e vogliosi di stare in prima linea. Questo è il mio timore. Non devono minimamente esser affetti da complessi nei confronti di una società che ha vinto tutto lasciando loro spazio nella gestione tecnica. Ma se siete tutti ottimisti voglio pensarla come voi



Non è questione di essere ottimisti ma il fatto è che ci sono in ballo troppi soldi per pensare che siano sprovveduti e che non abbiano visto come si sia ridotto il Milan.Affidare i soldi solo a galliani equivale a buttarli via...lo sapranno sicuramente.


----------



## sballotello (27 Maggio 2016)

non ha cmq senso la presenza di un tutor tecnico a Galliani, tanto vale affidarsi al nuovo ds e licenziare in tronco l' ex ad


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> non ha cmq senso la presenza di un tutor tecnico a Galliani, tanto vale affidarsi al nuovo ds e licenziare in tronco l' ex ad



Berlusconi avrà ancora il 30%...come lo licenzi?


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> martinmilan ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Per me in ordine di gravità è il primo problema da estirpare. Mettere soldi in mano a lui equivale alla fiducia della rana nei confronti dello scorpione : quando te ne accorgi sei fregato!!!!
> ...


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Berlusconi avrà ancora il 30%...come lo licenzi?



Gli dai altre mansioni, semplice.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Gli dai altre mansioni, semplice.



Se hai il 30% hai anche qualche potere decisionale sul mercato credo..


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non è questione di essere ottimisti ma il fatto è che ci sono in ballo troppi soldi per pensare che siano sprovveduti e che non abbiano visto come si sia ridotto il Milan.Affidare i soldi solo a galliani equivale a buttarli via...lo sapranno sicuramente.



Ti ripeto : sono sei-sette persone di cui almeno tre figurano nella top ten degli uomini più ricchi del mondo con patrimoni di 8-10 mld di euro. Se questo da un lato rassicura e fa sognare da un altro lato mi preoccupa perchè se fosse uno l'acquirente sarei sicuro che avrebbe ambizioni sportive ma se è una cordata spinta dal governo non lo so. Saranno anche tanti soldi ma per loro mettere un centinaio di milioni annui( ciascuno) equivale a dare briciole alle colombe. Non vorrei che berlusconi avesse trovato la soluzione a 'modo suo' di ricavare soldi e restare in prima linea. Del resto lo scorso anno la pseudo trattativa non era rivolta in questa direzione ? Quando silvio chiese un sacco di soldi ma la maggioranza che sarebbe rimasta a lui gli investitori rappresentati da bee si dileguarono. Sarà stata una farsa, non lo so, ma berlusconi in tal senso ha le idee chiare mi pare. Vendere alle sue condizioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Berlusconi avrà ancora il 30%...come lo licenzi?



Il 51% dello scorso anno chiesto a bee e il 30% di ora ma con potere decisionale sono la stessa salsa....


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto : sono sei-sette persone di cui almeno tre figurano nella top ten degli uomini più ricchi del mondo con patrimoni di 8-10 mld di euro. Se questo da un lato rassicura e fa sognare da un altro lato mi preoccupa perchè se fosse uno l'acquirente sarei sicuro che avrebbe ambizioni sportive ma se è una cordata spinta dal governo non lo so. Saranno anche tanti soldi ma per loro mettere un centinaio di milioni annui( ciascuno) equivale a dare briciole alle colombe. Non vorrei che berlusconi avesse trovato la soluzione a 'modo suo' di ricavare soldi e restare in prima linea. Del resto lo scorso anno la pseudo trattativa non era rivolta in questa direzione ? Quando silvio chiese un sacco di soldi ma la maggioranza che sarebbe rimasta a lui gli investitori rappresentati da bee si dileguarono. Sarà stata una farsa, non lo so, ma berlusconi in tal senso ha le idee chiare mi pare. Vendere alle sue condizioni.


Ma come fai ancora a pensare che gente spenda i soldi per far comandare gli altri? Hai davvero una brutta immagine dei cinesi...non vengono più dai campi,non sono contadini ma uomini d'affari tra i più potenti del mondo.Ci mettono un secondo a deligittimare Berlusconi.1 secondo.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il 51% dello scorso anno chiesto a bee e il 30% di ora ma con potere decisionale sono la stessa salsa....



Vabbè ok hai ragione..


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se hai il 30% hai anche qualche potere decisionale sul mercato credo..



Galliani non ha voce in capitolo, non decide lui se avere o meno potere decisionale.
Lui fa quello che gli dicono di fare, fine, avrà anche delle conoscenze ma rimane una persona piuttosto incompetente per quanto riguarda il mercato, non era una cosa che doveva spettare a lui in questi anni e nessuno si è preoccupato di metterlo da parte una volta per tutte.
Il mercato poi chi lo faceva? i procuratori che fiutano l'affare e gli rifilano qualche pacco? l'album Panini? Galliani in tutti questi anni ha cercato di fare il colpetto a 0 sperando che si rivelasse un gran colpo, gli è andata sempre male eppure ha continuato imperterrito su questa linea.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma come fai ancora a pensare che gente spenda i soldi per far comandare gli altri? Hai davvero una brutta immagine dei cinesi...non vengono più dai campi,non sono contadini ma uomini d'affari tra i più potenti del mondo.Ci mettono un secondo a deligittimare Berlusconi.1 secondo.



Perchè non è un pallotta che vuol entrare nel calcio ma c'è dietro un governo ( che non è esattamente una democrazia) che 'spinge' questi ricconi a investire nel calcio. Ma se non ami il calcio, se non hai ambizioni, se non vuoi metterti in prima linea c'è il rischio che ti fai ammaliare da una società di prestigio e vincente ed entri nel calcio ma in punta di piedi. Quando entri in un campo con devozione verso il tuo predecessore non è mai un bene. Sono tranquillo se vedo i cinesi sfondare la porta di milanello e far piazza pulita.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se hai il 30% hai anche qualche potere decisionale sul mercato credo..



Se hai il 49.9999 periodico in una società non conti nulla...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Vabbè ok hai ragione..



Non mi dare ragione. Io voglio avere torto marcio se non mi sono spiegato. Sto cercando di eliminare dei fantasmi.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2016)

vedo che tutti parlate già come la cessione fosse avvenuta e adesso c'è il problema di come e a chi far spendere tutti i super-milioni cinesi....non è che siete gia un po troppo avanti con la mente?? magari essere già a quel punto....

la mia preoccupazione è che venga messo nero su bianco la cessione della MAGGIORANZA della società poi il resto verrà da se...chi ha la maggioranza comanda su questo non c'è galliani o berlusconi che tenga


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi dare ragione. Io voglio avere torto marcio se non mi sono spiegato. Sto cercando di eliminare dei fantasmi.



E ce l'hai torto marcio le tue visioni sono di un pessimismo che va oltre la ragione ed è per me fastidioso scusami.Finchè continuerai a considerare berlusconi e galliani come semi dei invincibili il discorso non può andare avanti..


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo scopo di berlusconi era trovare miliardari ma che fossero disposti a star ai margini lasciando a lui gloria e ribalta. Gli assurdi paletti non ti fanno temere ciò ? Quando si vende si incassa e si leva il disturbo. Lui addirittura vuol fare il mercato, questo implica che il mercato lo voglia affidare a galliani. Mi pare ovvio . A me pare uno scenario agghiacciante.



tutte balle politiche , occhio che Berlusconi quando si avvicinano le elezioni fa sempre uscite estemporanee per raccattare i voti degli ultimi 3 pirla che lo votano ancora. 
Prima si "comprava" i voti acquistando i giocatori .. oggi non potendolo più fare utilizza la cessione come grimaldello per raccattare i voti . 

Questo non significa che non ci sia una trattativa .. ANZI , i player in gioco sono talmente grossi che non penso si prestino ai giochetti di un 80enne .. sta semplicemente Bluffando . 

ma onestamente fottesega di cosa fa per la politica improntate che VENDA e non si faccia mai più vedere


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè non è un pallotta che vuol entrare nel calcio ma c'è dietro un governo ( che non è esattamente una democrazia) che 'spinge' questi ricconi a investire nel calcio. Ma *se non ami il calcio, se non hai ambizioni, se non vuoi metterti in prima linea *c'è il rischio che ti fai ammaliare da una società di prestigio e vincente ed entri nel calcio ma in punta di piedi. Quando entri in un campo con devozione verso il tuo predecessore non è mai un bene. Sono tranquillo se vedo i cinesi sfondare la porta di milanello e far piazza pulita.


E secondo te per cosa entrano a fare? per buttare soldi?? ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi dare ragione. Io voglio avere torto marcio se non mi sono spiegato. Sto cercando di eliminare dei fantasmi.



sei hai la minoranza anche solo di un 0,1 % non conti un cavolo. 
Mettetevelo in testa nel momento in cui venderà la maggioranza non avrà più potere.
Se i Cinesi saranno d'accordo terranno come da accordi fatti prima della firma Galliani come uomo di fiducia del socio minoritario, ma sarà sicuramente affiancato da un altrettanto uomo di fiducia cinese che lo controllerà.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se hai il 49.9999 periodico in una società non conti nulla...



Ecco..ancora meglio...se poi galliani fa il mercato sarà solo ed esclusivamente per volontà dei cinesi e non SB...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E secondo te per cosa entrano a fare? per buttare soldi?? ma di cosa stiamo parlando?



Certi personaggi al governo non possono dire di no. Una sorta di investimento dovuto?????


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> sei hai la minoranza anche solo di un 0,1 % non conti un cavolo.
> Mettetevelo in testa nel momento in cui venderà la maggioranza non avrà più potere.
> Se i Cinesi saranno d'accordo terranno come da accordi fatti prima della firma Galliani come uomo di fiducia del socio minoritario, ma sarà sicuramente affiancato da un altrettanto uomo di fiducia cinese che lo controllerà.



E Galliani si metterà all'opera per incancrenire l'intero sistema, sabotando i cinesi dall'interno, chissà se riuscirà a mandare via pure chi possiede il 70% della società e in teoria lo comanda in tutto e per tutto.
Galliani non farà il mercato, questo è certo e anche se lo facesse non si potrebbe permettere di andare a scialacquare soldi per pippe varie e giocatori mediocri che ci vengono proposti dal procuratore di turno.


----------



## Henry (27 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I nomi sono noti alle parti da tempo, probabilmente dalla prima due diligence contabile, in ogni caso da prima della presentazione dell'offerta, che il promittente alienante ha diritto di rifiutare secondo correttezza se proveniente da soggetti non affidabili o non graditi. E Galatioto palesemente non acquista per persona da nominare, non e' un'asta da Sotheby's, questa. Berlusconi nelle ultime dichiarazioni parla di entità 'serie', avendo ben chiara la percezione del market value di coloro che ha davanti. La persuasione, da te riferita, di una abile strategia di comunicazione concepita dalle parti per proteggere la riservatezza dei compratori in questa fase e tenere desta l'attenzione del pubblico, e' del tutto plausibile.



Hai perfettamente ragione. Questa storia della identità ignota dei compratori non ha senso, se presa alla lettera. Galatioto non è mica un mediatore immobiliare che firma "per sè o per persona da nominare".


----------



## sballotello (27 Maggio 2016)

Galliani saboterebbe anche il prossimo mercato, come del resto sta facendo adesso con i rinnovi di contratto


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certi personaggi al governo non possono dire di no. Una sorta di investimento dovuto?????



Entrano per guadagnarci se non in soldi ma in immagine loro e della Cina, e di certo non lo fai con pavoletti brocchi e l'italmilan.
Faranno investimenti per portare il Milan con più visibilità possibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ecco..ancora meglio...se poi galliani fa il mercato sarà solo ed esclusivamente per volontà dei cinesi e non SB...



Quando avevamo i soldi il sig Antennista faceva i disastri ma avevamo talmente tanti soldi che prendeva anche i giocatori fenomenali ( consigliato da un ottimo ds ) 

vedrai che se anche per sciagurata disgrazia dovesse far lui il mercato ma dovrà rendere conto alla maggioranza cinese e a un DS di fiducia farà bene... non potrà più regalare 20 milioni all amico Prezioso o alla Roma . 

ci sarà qualcuno che gli farà i conti in tasca .


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certi personaggi al governo non possono dire di no. Una sorta di investimento dovuto?????



Ma chennesò..e anche se fosse dovuto qualcuno a capo ci sarà sicuro...Ci fosse Ji Xinping credo che un pò di ambizioni le abbia..


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E ce l'hai torto marcio le tue visioni sono di un pessimismo che va oltre la ragione ed è per me fastidioso scusami.Finchè continuerai a considerare berlusconi e galliani come semi dei invincibili il discorso non può andare avanti..



Non potevi rispondermi meglio ;-) Non volevo infastidire nessuno, stavo solo cercando col vostro aiuto di andare al nocciolo della situazione. Scusami. Ti volevo far notare che il milan negli ultimi anni da società super strutturata è diventata gestita da un unico uomo : galliani. Me lo riconosci questo spero. Un po come la lazio ( guarda un pò del fido amico di galliani che recentemente ha segato anche tare mi risulta). E' arrivato il tempo di ridisegnare una società come si deve. I soldi sono fondamentali ma non sono tutto. Bisogna ridare valori a una società che li ha persi, senso di appartenza, professionalità. E il sol pensiero che la presenza da galliani precluda quella di maldini mi fa adirare parecchio. Di dovrebbe andare avanti, non fermarsi.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando avevamo i soldi il sig Antennista faceva i disastri ma avevamo talmente tanti soldi che prendeva anche i giocatori fenomenali ( consigliato da un ottimo ds )
> 
> vedrai che se anche per sciagurata disgrazia dovesse far lui il mercato ma dovrà rendere conto alla maggioranza cinese e a un DS di fiducia farà bene... non potrà più regalare 20 milioni all amico Prezioso o alla Roma .
> 
> ci sarà qualcuno che gli farà i conti in tasca .



E'quello che penso anche io...Se ci sono davvero i supercinesi galliani mi peserà di meno...molto di meno. Certo è che la sua faccia sarà difficile da sopportare ma in cuor nostro sapremo tutti che lui non conterà nulla. Se entrano i cinesi avremmo altri idoli in società e qui spero che maldini sia preso in cosniderazione.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2016)

Non ricordo molto bene, ma a quanto mi torna in mente nelle s.p.a.:

- nell'assemblea ordinaria in 1° convocazione si delibera con la maggioranza assoluta, ergo Berlusca non decide nulla
- nell'assemblea ordinaria in 2° convocazione di delibera con la maggioranza del capitale che interviene in assemblea, ergo Berlusca non decide nulla

- nell'assemblea straordinaria in 1° convocazione si delibera con con il voto favorevole di almeno metà del capitale, ergo Berlusca non decide nulla perché non avrebbe metà del capitale
- nell'assemblea straordinaria in 2° convocazione si delibera con i 2/3 del capitale presente in assemblea, ovvero il 66,7% e i cinesi avrebbero il 70%, ergo Berlusca non decide nulla

Se non sbaglio lo statuto societario può essere modificato e prevedere quorum deliberativi più alti, ma in ogni caso mi risulta difficilissimo che Berlusca possa avere voce in capitolo.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione. Questa storia della identità ignota dei compratori non ha senso, se presa alla lettera. Galatioto non è mica un mediatore immobiliare che firma "per sè o per persona da nominare".



In qualche modo l'Hype la devono aumentare, conviene a tutte le parti in causa alimentare a dismisura una cessione di questa entità, sia per i Cinesi in patria che per Berlusconi per ragioni politiche.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non potevi rispondermi meglio ;-) Non volevo infastidire nessuno, stavo solo cercando col vostro aiuto di andare al nocciolo della situazione. Scusami. Ti volevo far notare che il milan negli ultimi anni da società super strutturata è diventata gestita da un unico uomo : galliani. Me lo riconosci questo spero. Un po come la lazio ( guarda un pò del fido amico di galliani che recentemente ha segato anche tare mi risulta). E' arrivato il tempo di ridisegnare una società come si deve. I soldi sono fondamentali ma non sono tutto. Bisogna ridare valori a una società che li ha persi, senso di appartenza, professionalità. E il sol pensiero che la presenza da galliani precluda quella di maldini mi fa adirare parecchio. Di dovrebbe andare avanti, non fermarsi.



Con me sfondi una porta apera sul discorso maldini.In ogni caso,anche nel peggiore dei casi, sono sicuro che non vorranno far gestire tutto ad un 70enne reduce da stagioni altamente fallimentari.Vorranno sicuramente iniziare col piede giusto.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (il solito Fedele Furio): Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ancora una volta del Milan, stavolta a Virus. L’attuale numero 1 rossonero non solo pretende che il nuovo acquirente investa grossi capitali, ma intende restare alla guida del club per almeno un triennio. Arrogandosi il diritto di scegliere l’allenatore (Brocchi ha buone possibilità di essere confermato) e di gestire la campagna acquisti estiva. Qui al Milan la situazione è bloccata, non si può toccare nulla né a Casa Milan né a Milanello. Questa impasse gioca decisamente a favore del piano di Berlusconi di ottenere il doppio scopo che si è prefissato: vendere (per circa 500 milioni) il 70 per cento delle azioni, mantenendo salda la sua leadership. Della quale beneficeranno anche i due ad Galliani e la figlia Barbara. Quest’ultima siederà sicuramente nel nuovo Cda che i nuovi padroni allestiranno dopo il loro eventuale insediamento.
> 
> GdS (Laudisa): La trattativa in esclusiva con gli acquirenti asiatici avrà termine il 15 giugno, ma l’impressione è che le ultime esternazioni di Berlusconi siano il segnale di un’accelerazione. In ambienti Fininvest si aspetta per la prossima settimana che l’advisor Galatioto e il suo braccio milanese Gancikoff alzino il velo sull’identità dei compratori. Ufficialmente pare lo scoglio più importante da superare, visto che il venditore vuol conoscere i suoi aspiranti partner per avere la garanzia che siano gli uomini giusti.*




Quotate


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Con me sfondi una porta apera sul discorso maldini.In ogni caso,anche nel peggiore dei casi, sono sicuro che non vorranno far gestire tutto ad un 70enne reduce da stagioni altamente fallimentari.Vorranno sicuramente iniziare col piede giusto.



Voglio il bene del milan come tutti voi. Sono stanco di vederlo in questo stato. Scusatemi se vi ho tediato. Ma per me è un piacere sentire la vostra opinione, siete tutti ben informati e milanisti veri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non ricordo molto bene, ma a quanto mi torna in mente nelle s.p.a.:
> 
> - nell'assemblea ordinaria in 1° convocazione si delibera con la maggioranza assoluta, ergo Berlusca non decide nulla
> - nell'assemblea ordinaria in 2° convocazione di delibera con la maggioranza del capitale che interviene in assemblea, ergo Berlusca non decide nulla
> ...



Ma infatti nelle società in cui hai meno del 49% delle quote non conti nulla , non partecipi neanche alle scelte aziendali .


----------



## pisolo22 (27 Maggio 2016)

i siti sportivi ed i giornalai si ostinano a dire che Robin Lin non fa parte della cordata cinese....


----------



## Henry (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti nelle società in cui hai meno del 49% delle quote non conti nulla , non partecipi neanche alle scelte aziendali .



Beh, esistono i patti parasociali però. Con questi in teoria si potrebbero dare certi poteri anche a soci minoritari, per un periodo di tempo determinato.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Beh, esistono i patti parasociali però. Con questi in teoria si potrebbero dare certi poteri anche a soci minoritari, per un periodo di tempo determinato.



Non è il nostro caso...lo ''volevano cacciare''


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Maggio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> i siti sportivi ed i giornalai si ostinano a dire che Robin Lin non fa parte della cordata cinese....


Dicano quello che vogliono... E nella cordata chi ci sarebbe fosse per loro? Hanno praticamente smentito quasi tutti ahah l'importante è che il diretto interessato non abbia smentito


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2016)

Pure Sportmediaset finalmente riporta con titolone in prima pagina le ultime dichiarazioni di Berlusconi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e secondo voi Galliani è un tipo che si va segare? ci ricordiamo che in tempo due secondi ha spazzato via la Doyen la scorsa estate? quella che doveva essere la nostra nuova consulenza per il mercato


Ovvio, perché era il padrone del Milan. Nel caso a Berlusconi, e di rimando a lui, restasse soltanto il 30%, avrebbe ben poco da stare allegro il pelatone.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me annuncia prime delle elezioni...me lo sento...scoppieremo!


----------



## Henry (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non è il nostro caso...lo ''volevano cacciare''



Ma infatti io ho fatto un discorso puramente teorico. Per altro, i patti parasociali, a differenza delle norme statutarie, hanno efficacia verso i singoli soci firmatari, non verso gli organi della società. La violazione di tali patti espone al pagamento di penali i singoli soci, ma gli organi nominati dalla maggioranza conservano i loro poteri di governo della società, anche se eventualmente scelti in spregio a un eventuale accordo che garantisse voce in capitolo ai soci minoritari su tale questione.


----------



## Ibra82 (27 Maggio 2016)

E' sicuro che il socio di minoranza non ha alcun potere direzionale ma è buona norma nominare un CDA che sia specchio dell'asset societario.
Se a Silvio resta il 30% gli concederanno almeno un paio di membri del CDA, magari con deleghe fortemente limitate.


----------



## Devil (27 Maggio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> i siti sportivi ed i giornalai si ostinano a dire che Robin Lin non fa parte della cordata cinese....



I siti sportivi e i giornalai non ne hanno azzeccata una fin ora. Sinceramente capisco perché molti giornalisti sperano che questa cessione non vada in porto, sarebbe la definitiva dimostrazione di quanto sia inadeguata e ridicola la stampa italiana. 

Per dire, in un paese serio uno come Furio Fedele ,che viene completamente smentito 24h dopo il suo articolo sul Milan, finirebbe in mezzo alla strada. Invece qui in Italia, anche in caso di cessione, continuerà a lavorare senza problemi.

Bello fare il giornalista in questo paese, puoi scrivere ciò che ti pare e piace senza temere ripercussioni. In America se fai certe figure ti cacciano senza neanche avvertirti e ti distruggono la carriera


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io ho fatto un discorso puramente teorico. Per altro, i patti parasociali, a differenza delle norme statutarie, hanno efficacia verso i singoli soci firmatari, non verso gli organi della società. La violazione di tali patti espone al pagamento di penali i singoli soci, ma gli organi nominati dalla maggioranza conservano i loro poteri di governo della società, anche se eventualmente scelti in spregio a un eventuale accordo che garantisse voce in capitolo ai soci minoritari su tale questione.


Scusa ma il cinese non l'ho ancora imparato


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Pure Sportmediaset finalmente riporta con titolone in prima pagina le ultime dichiarazioni di Berlusconi.



Segnale molto importante


----------



## Il Genio (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sto seguendo con molto pathos l'evolversi degli eventi ma ci sono passaggi che non mi sono chiari. Ovviamente sono euforico come voi tutti ma qualcosa non mi torna e ,soprattutto, ho paura del duo malefico. Ricostruendo , io mi son fatto questa idea. L'offerta al milan non parte direttamente da un imprenditore che ha interesse a gestire il milan ma è il governo cinese a muoversi direttamente. Ballano interessi economici, di brand verso una società che in cina è molto popolare e c'è soprattutto la volontà cinese di usare il calcio come mezzo per 'entrare' in europa. Non per ultima motivo c'è anche la volontà di far crescere calcisticamente la cina. Il governo quindi ( che non è esattamente una democrazia) 'impone' a dei grossi personaggi di entrare nel calcio. Ti premetto che tre almeno di loro sono nella top 10 dei personaggi più ricchi con patrimoni stimati di 8-10 mld di euro. Capirai che per loro entrare nel calcio e versare annualmente qualche centinaio di milioni equivale a dare briciole alle colombe. C'è qualcosa che non mi torna però. I paletti di berlusconi innnanzitutto. Mi sembrano assurdi. Non ci vedi il nemmeno tanto celato scopo di vincere coi soldi altrui ? E se volesse imporre il duo galliani-barbara in società ? In fin dei conti questi cinesi, che ovviamente non sono stupidi, lo so, non sono uomini di calcio. Addirittura m risulta che uno solo della cordata sia appassionato di calcio. Non vorrei di delineasse un quadro spettrale nel quale dovermi sorbire ancora galliani. Non lo reggo più, onestamente. Io tifo per questo passaggio societario ma vorrei una pulizia totale. Non voglio nemmeno pensare che le condizioni dettate da berlusconi possano far saltare la trattativa ma forse, paradossalmente, un acquirente veramente interessato al milan farebbe saltare il tavolo dinanzi richieste cosi fuori da ogni logica. Quindi, non so che pensare. Ditemi la vostra.



Il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza ed il quadro che si prospetta è assolutamente plausibile, in quanto è molto difficile che abbiano già l'organigramma pronto pertanto almeno per l'anno a venire dobbiamo rassegnarci, secondo me, ad una campagna acquisti gestita da denti gialli, ma... c'è un grosso ma in tutto questo, i cinesi non sono Berlusconi, se cicca lo cacciano, punto.


----------



## Ibra82 (27 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me alcuni minimizzano per paura di bruciarsi (ricordo ancora i mega servizi si Sky sull'affare Bee hahaha) mentre altri hanno semplicemente paura diperdere lo stipendio....un suma dove lo trova un altro che gli sgancia un deca al mese?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io ho fatto un discorso puramente teorico. Per altro, i patti parasociali, a differenza delle norme statutarie, hanno efficacia verso i singoli soci firmatari, non verso gli organi della società. La violazione di tali patti espone al pagamento di penali i singoli soci, ma gli organi nominati dalla maggioranza conservano i loro poteri di governo della società, anche se eventualmente scelti in spregio a un eventuale accordo che garantisse voce in capitolo ai soci minoritari su tale questione.


----------



## danjr (27 Maggio 2016)

Provate a pensare a cosa possa succedere se non si vende, se si avverasse l'ipotesi del teatrino: resterebbero a tifare Milan solo Berlusconi, Galliani e i suoi giornalisti. Il loro gioco in un modo o nell'altro si spegnerà. Tantissimi sono pronti ad una pausa di tifo se si rivelerà l'ennesimo teatrino, penso siano consapevoli di essersi esposti troppo e questo mi fa ben sperare


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2016)

Se non vende io l'anno prossimo farò solo contestazione, non tiferò per questa società


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Provate a pensare a cosa possa succedere se non si vende, se si avverasse l'ipotesi del teatrino: resterebbero a tifare Milan solo Berlusconi, Galliani e i suoi giornalisti. Il loro gioco in un modo o nell'altro si spegnerà. Tantissimi sono pronti ad una pausa di tifo se si rivelerà l'ennesimo teatrino, penso siano consapevoli di essersi esposti troppo e questo mi fa ben sperare



beh...faranno i seggiolini colorati come ad Udine dalla Tv lo Stadio sembrerà pieno..


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2016)

Continuano a parlare di smentita di Robin Li, anche un giornalista di Tuttosport. Boh, non mi piacerebbe la cosa...Uno come Robin ci serve...comunque qualcuno sa se ci sono comunicati ufficiali?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non è il nostro caso...lo ''volevano cacciare''



Lo voleva cacciare 2 settimane fa , adesso gli vogliono fare una statua in piazza a Pexhino


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Continuano a parlare di smentita di Robin Li, anche un giornalista di Tuttosport. Boh, non mi piacerebbe la cosa...Uno come Robin ci serve...comunque qualcuno sa se ci sono comunicati ufficiali?



Questi gufano e basta. 

Non ha smentito nulla anzi ieri il suo entourage ha confermato

Il resto sono chiacchiere di giornalisti senza fonti


----------



## kolao95 (27 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, ma davvero pensate che i cinesi dopo aver speso 750 milioni (debiti inclusi) diano compiti sportivi a Galliani?! Figuriamoci se gente organizzata come loro non ha giá preparato il nuovo assetto dirigenziale..


----------



## Henry (27 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


>



Volevo solo tratteggiare lo scenario peggiore . Ovvero se litigano cosa succede? Dipende. Se le garanzie per i soci di minoranza non sono state trasfuse nello statuto e sono puramente contrattuali, in caso di liti la governance della società non ne risente, sono solo beghe tra soci. Nel caso contrario invece i soci di minoranza possono far invalidare le nomine. *Ma sono scenari estremi puramente teorici. Non accadrà nulla di tutto questo.*


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> beh...faranno i seggiolini colorati come ad Udine dalla Tv lo Stadio sembrerà pieno..



No no molto meglio così







Striscioni di approvazione verso la società, finti pure quelli e per il resto seggiolini occupati da scuole calcio e bambini.
Di tanto in tanto in partiranno dei cori (registrati) a volume altissimo tipo: "Galliani alè alè, Galliani alè alè" oppure "Grazie Galliani, Grazie Galliani popoonpononpon, Grazie Galliani", e poi, "Silvioh, Silvioh, Silvioh" a salire..
In tribuna, il Suma, che come qualcuno ricorderà nel film _Fuga per la vittoria_, avrà una radiolina e ogni 4-5 minuti di telecronaca farà partire anche lui il suo audio registrato: "Sentite gli applausi, San Siro è una bolgia!! sentite sentite, DELIRIO, il pubblico è in visibilio mamma mia che partita spettacolare condotta dai ragazzi" volume alzato a manetta, "questo va a tutti i rosiconi che non sono venuti oggi allo stadio, tifosi da tastiera che non siete altro".


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Volevo solo tratteggiare lo scenario peggiore . Ovvero se litigano cosa succede? Dipende. Se le garanzie per i soci di minoranza non sono state trasfuse nello statuto e sono puramente contrattuali, in caso di liti la governance della società non ne risente, sono solo beghe tra soci. Nel caso contrario invece i soci di minoranza possono far invalidare le nomine. *Ma sono scenari estremi puramente teorici. Non accadrà nulla di tutto questo.*



Stiamo ipotizzando situazioni surreali sulla base di una fantasiosa ricostruzione giornalistica che non ha riscontro in altre fonti. Berlusconi stesso ha fatto intendere il ruolo puramente onorifico e di relativa influenza in scelte tecniche, la cui cogenza nella gestione del club è da considerarsi tuttavia inesistente. Si è assicurato in altri termini un posto in prima fila, da tifoso previlegiato che in qualche modo mette becco nella campagna acquisti: beato lui, direi, il sogno bagnato di ognuno di noi. Ma chi tira fuori i soldi avrà diritto di prima parola. e soprattutto di ultima.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Maggio 2016)

Ma è abbastanza chiaro che B. fa un passo indietro alla volta..

- Non vendo
- Vendo la minoranza
- Vendo la maggioranza ma a italiani
- Vendo ma mi vogliono cacciare
- Vendo ma mi vogliono presidente per fare mercato

domani:
- ?


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma è abbastanza chiaro che B. fa un passo indietro alla volta..
> 
> - Non vendo
> - Vendo la minoranza
> ...



Grafico iluminante

Esatto.....lo ha fatto con kakà ibra e thiago pre elezioni.
Alla fine sapete cosa vi dico: Venderà il 100%...

Secondo voi Berlusconi resta con quote di minoranza, non comandare,partecipare al mercato e a ripianare il prossimo bilancio??


----------



## danykz (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Grafico iluminante
> 
> Esatto.....lo ha fatto con kakà ibra e thiago pre elezioni.
> Alla fine sapete cosa vi dico: Venderà il 100%...
> ...



Berlusconi ad oggi ha detto la verità dicendo di volere vendere, ma la bugia è che farà lui il mercato(come dicono molti altri di noi i Cinesi mica affidano il mercato a gente che negli ultimi anni ha fatto solo danni), secondo me il mercato verrà affidato o ad un DS nuovo o all'allenatore stesso(Emery? )


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ad oggi ha detto la verità dicendo di volere vendere, ma la bugia è che farà lui il mercato(come dicono molti altri di noi i Cinesi mica affidano il mercato a gente che negli ultimi anni ha fatto solo danni), secondo me il mercato verrà affidato o ad un DS nuovo o all'allenatore stesso(Emery? )



Non hai capito: Se ci sarà un budget stanziato per il mercato dovrà mettere qualcosa anche berlusconi essendo socio minoritario,così come ripianare il prossimo passivo certo.Ne ha voglia? forse si...forse no...di certo non per più di un anno.


----------



## danykz (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non hai capito: Se ci sarà un budget stanziato per il mercato dovrà mettere qualcosa anche berlusconi essendo socio minoritario,così come ripianare il prossimo passivo certo.Ne ha voglia? forse si...forse no...di certo non per più di un anno.



Effettivamente si, secondo me però Berlusconi proprio da un punto di vista politico potrebbe voler fare un colpo che diventi il leader della squadra(guadagnando i meriti); ieri leggevo Campopiano e ha detto che il restante 30% verrà acquisito entro 18 mesi e facendoci caso si intende 1 anno e mezzo alias inizio 2018(forse in ottica elezioni? )


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non hai capito: Se ci sarà un budget stanziato per il mercato dovrà mettere qualcosa anche berlusconi essendo socio minoritario,così come ripianare il prossimo passivo certo.Ne ha voglia? forse si...forse no...di certo non per più di un anno.



capirai , incassa 600 milioni anche se deve mettere il 30% dei 200 che forse stanzieranno per il mercato non mi pare sta gran perdita .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non hai capito: Se ci sarà un budget stanziato per il mercato dovrà mettere qualcosa anche berlusconi essendo socio minoritario,così come ripianare il prossimo passivo certo.Ne ha voglia? forse si...forse no...di certo non per più di un anno.



Sicuramente questa è una delle vere condizioni che stanno trattando in questi giorni, altro che la presidenza...
Berlusconi* sicuro non vorrà mettere più un euro*, troveranno delle scappatoie


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> capirai , incassa 600 milioni anche se deve mettere il 30% dei 200 che forse stanzieranno per il mercato non mi pare sta gran perdita .



Si ok può anche andare avanti così, alla fine spende meno e ha un ritorno politico più ampio grazie ai cinesi e ai loro soldi...però ogni volta che viene a Milano Robin Li o chicchessia dovrà abbassare la testa e far parlare per primo il vero presidente.Vediamo quanto durano queste difficilissime coabitazioni.Secondo me la faccenda della presidenza onoraria non dura più della cessione totale delle quote.Ed entro 1 anno spero che da accordi i Cinesi prendano tutto.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sicuramente questa è una delle vere condizioni che stanno trattando in questi giorni, altro che la presidenza...
> Berlusconi* sicuro non vorrà mettere più un euro*, troveranno delle scappatoie



E'quello che penso anche io...mettere i soldi per ripianare i prossimi bilanci e metterne anche un pò sul mercato è strano da parte sua...tutti pensano che tanto poi si prenderebbe i meriti ma chi lo dice che invece i capicordata non vengano a Milano spesso turnandosi fra di loro.A quel punto resterebbe poca parola a Berlusconi.Non ce lo vedo a mettere soldi per stare nelle retrovie.Insomma non é un Moratti che se ne sta buono e tranquillo,vedo grossi problemi di coabitazione all'orizzonte e credo che i cinesi lo sappiano bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza ed il quadro che si prospetta è assolutamente plausibile, in quanto è molto difficile che abbiano già l'organigramma pronto pertanto almeno per l'anno a venire dobbiamo rassegnarci, secondo me, ad una campagna acquisti gestita da denti gialli, ma... c'è un grosso ma in tutto questo, i cinesi non sono Berlusconi, se cicca lo cacciano, punto.



Forse il mio pensiero è un pò contorto e un pò pessimista, me ne rendo conto . Ma non mi fido del duo e soprattutto so che andar avanti con galliani vorrebbe dire porte chiuse per milanisti veri che aspettano di entrare in società . Ho assistito a passaggi societari, non interessato come lo sono ora ovviamente , e forse questo può farmi perdere capacità di giudizio, però l'atteggiamento di berlusconi è diverso da quello di moratti, giusto per fare un esempio. Il nostro presidente sembra un cane che non vuol mollare l'osso e questo presunto passaggio coi suoi paletti sembra quasi un semplice ingresso di capitali anzichè un passaggio di proprietà. Ovviamente i tempi ancora sono prematuri e mi sto portando oltre ma la mia è solo un'impressione. Stiamo parlando di quote , dove chiaramente chi ha la maggioranza detta legge mentre chi ha la minoranza non ha voce in capitolo, questo dovrebbe già essere un ampio margine di sicurezza. Quello che non mi fa star tranquillo è che i personaggi in questione non so se siano preparati e ambiziosi in materia calcistica. Non vorrei entrassero nel calcio come 'investitori' e la nostra dirigenza di fatto diverrebbe la parte operativa. Mi rincuora sapere che voi tutti la pensiate diversamente però vi voglio invitare a stare bene attenti a berlusconi : spaccia la cessione come l'ultima missione che 'deve' al milan per garantirgli un futuro roseo ma mi pare stia guardando soprattutto il suo interesse , come sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma davvero pensate che i cinesi dopo aver speso 750 milioni (debiti inclusi) diano compiti sportivi a Galliani?! Figuriamoci se gente organizzata come loro non ha giá preparato il nuovo assetto dirigenziale..



750 mln diviso sei(?) personaggi con patrimoni dai 4 ai 13 mld di euro sono un paio di noccioline a testa. 
Se poi i personaggi non capiscono granchè di calcio e presumibilmente non hanno esperienza nel settore??
La cosa più saggia sarebbe creare una dirigenza nuova.
La cosa più stupida dare continuità tecnica alla dirigenza di ora che qualcosa ha vinto. 
Se io fossi miliardario e mi proponessero delle quote di una società di cricket in australia qualche soldo lo metterei. Non è detto che metterei passione. Di certo non ci metterei cognizione di causa, anzi forse mi affiderei a chi gestisce quella società da anni. E' cosi fuori dalla realtà ?? ok i cinesi non buttano i soldi ma sono sei o chissà quanti. Per farla breve non vorrei che berlusconi anzichè l'acquirente migliore stia cercando i 'soldi migliori' per lui.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse il mio pensiero è un pò contorto e un pò pessimista, me ne rendo conto . Ma non mi fido del duo e soprattutto so che andar avanti con galliani vorrebbe dire porte chiuse per milanisti veri che aspettano di entrare in società . Ho assistito a passaggi societari, non interessato come lo sono ora ovviamente , e forse questo può farmi perdere capacità di giudizio, però l'atteggiamento di berlusconi è diverso da quello di moratti, giusto per fare un esempio. Il nostro presidente sembra un cane che non vuol mollare l'osso e questo presunto passaggio coi suoi paletti sembra quasi un semplice ingresso di capitali anzichè un passaggio di proprietà. Ovviamente i tempi ancora sono prematuri e mi sto portando oltre ma la mia è solo un'impressione. Stiamo parlando di quote , dove chiaramente chi ha la maggioranza detta legge mentre chi ha la minoranza non ha voce in capitolo, questo dovrebbe già essere un ampio margine di sicurezza. Quello che non mi fa star tranquillo è che i personaggi in questione non so se siano preparati e ambiziosi in materia calcistica. Non vorrei entrassero nel calcio come 'investitori' e la nostra dirigenza di fatto diverrebbe la parte operativa. Mi rincuora sapere che voi tutti la pensiate diversamente però vi voglio invitare a stare bene attenti a berlusconi : spaccia la cessione come l'ultima missione che 'deve' al milan per garantirgli un futuro roseo ma mi pare stia guardando soprattutto il suo interesse , come sempre.



Ma è normale che Berlusconi stia guardando al suo interesse, è un politico ed un imprenditore e fa bene.

E infatti cedere il milan andrebbe nella direzione del suo interesse, politico ed economico.

Quindi ti sei risposto da solo! 

Comunque, sta storia del presidente che non vuole mollare per questioni affettive è la balla che vi sta rifilando la propaganda, non dateci troppo peso, i fatti finora lo hanno smentito


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che Berlusconi stia guardando al suo interesse, è un politico ed un imprenditore e fa bene.
> 
> E infatti cedere il milan andrebbe nella direzione del suo interesse, politico ed economico.
> 
> ...



Non vuol mollare perchè non vuol uscire da perdente e perchè il milan gli serve per guadagnare consensi. Altro che questioni affettive. Questo personaggio se volesse il bene del milan lo darebbe via subito a zero.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 750 mln diviso sei(?) personaggi con patrimoni dai 4 ai 13 mld di euro sono un paio di noccioline a testa.
> Se poi i personaggi non capiscono granchè di calcio e presumibilmente non hanno esperienza nel settore??
> La cosa più saggia sarebbe creare una dirigenza nuova.
> La cosa più stupida dare continuità tecnica alla dirigenza di ora che qualcosa ha vinto.
> Se io fossi miliardario e mi proponessero delle quote di una società di cricket in australia qualche soldo lo metterei. Non è detto che metterei passione. Di certo non ci metterei cognizione di causa, anzi forse mi affiderei a chi gestisce quella società da anni. E' cosi fuori dalla realtà ?? ok i cinesi non buttano i soldi ma sono sei o chissà quanti. Per farla breve non vorrei che berlusconi anzichè l'acquirente migliore stia cercando i 'soldi migliori' per lui.



Paranoie dai...nessuno butta i soldi,soprattutto a quei livelli fidati,altrimenti non sarebbero mai arrivati fin lì.
La dirigenza attuale viene da anni di fallimenti in mondovisione.La questione è: i Cinesi sono scemi miliardari o attentissimi imprenditori che guardano anche i puntini sulle I dei contratti? Questa è la domanda che devi porti.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Paranoie dai...nessuno butta i soldi,soprattutto a quei livelli fidati,altrimenti non sarebbero mai arrivati fin lì.
> La dirigenza attuale viene da anni di fallimenti in mondovisione.La questione è: i Cinesi sono scemi miliardari o attentissimi imprenditori che guardano anche i puntini sulle I dei contratti? Questa è la domanda che devi porti.



Dal punto di vista imprenditoriale sono indubbiamente il top!!!! Ad accendermi la spia dell'allarme è il fatto che sia una cordata di non pochi elementi. Fosse stato uno solo ( e avrebbe potuto farlo benissimo per risorse a disposizione) sai che sarei stato paradossalmente più tranquillo??? Invece cosi mi sembra sia la squadra del paese che milita in prima categoria salvata dagli imprenditori di zona dove tutti contribuiscono perchè DEVONO farlo ma nessuno comanda.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2016)

Non è una loro scelta, è il governo cinese che ha l'abitudine di creare questi consorzi di facoltosi imprenditori insieme per avere possibilità di dominare il mercato.

Con questa logica si sono comprati mezzo mondo.

Il governo ordina, loro obbediscono: probabilmente ci sarà un uomo di facciata, anch'esso scelto dal governo, che farà da immagine e da "capocordata" presidente.

Quindi, keep calm.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista imprenditoriale sono indubbiamente il top!!!! Ad accendermi la spia dell'allarme è il fatto che sia una cordata di non pochi elementi. Fosse stato uno solo ( e avrebbe potuto farlo benissimo per risorse a disposizione) sai che sarei stato paradossalmente più tranquillo??? Invece cosi mi sembra sia la squadra del paese che milita in prima categoria salvata dagli imprenditori di zona dove tutti contribuiscono perchè DEVONO farlo ma nessuno comanda.



Inanzitutto non sappiamo quanti siano nella cordata...nessun sa nulla di nulla ancora.Seconda cosa e te l'ho già detto ma non mi hai letto,secondo te arrivano per fare risultati di melma?che senso ha prendere il Milan se non interessa vincere? Vediamo se fanno fuori subito Galliani reduce da annate disastrose sotto anche ai loro occhi oppure gli danno una possibilità.Di certo è che galliani non è un loro uomo e quindi se sbaglia paga.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

Per me qualcuno qui sta Trollando da questa mattina e onestamente ha pure stufato


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è una loro scelta, è il governo cinese che ha l'abitudine di creare questi consorzi di facoltosi imprenditori insieme per avere possibilità di dominare il mercato.
> 
> Con questa logica si sono comprati mezzo mondo.
> 
> ...



Questa è una visione possibilista che condivido. La regia del governo domina tutto...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Inanzitutto non sappiamo quanti siano nella cordata...nessun sa nulla di nulla ancora.Seconda cosa e te l'ho già detto ma non mi hai letto,secondo te arrivano per fare risultati di melma?che senso ha prendere il Milan se non interessa vincere? Vediamo se fanno fuori subito Galliani reduce da annate disastrose sotto anche ai loro occhi oppure gli danno una possibilità.Di certo è che galliani non è un loro uomo e quindi se sbaglia paga.



Su questo non c'è dubbio!!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me qualcuno qui sta Trollando da questa mattina e onestamente ha pure stufato



ma no volevo solo capire. Approfitto della vostra cognizione di causa. E la bottiglia è già pronta per brindare. Scusatemiiii


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me qualcuno qui sta Trollando da questa mattina e onestamente ha pure stufato



Le notizie che danno in tv i soliti nomi sono cosi assurde e non veritiere che mi snervano. Ho capito più cose qui da voi che in ogni altro spazio. Addirittura la maggior parte non ne parla o rosica.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: Galliani gestirà il mercato anche con i cinesi nell'immediato. Anche Barbara Berlusconi nel nuovo asset dirigenziale di transizione*


----------

